# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Clarity, Markus and Jamar in Negril  Nov 2011 Trip Report: Day 1-3

## Clarity

It's been over a week now since our trip to Negril, so it's time to get started on our trip report. 

This is our second trip to Negril. If you want to read about our first experiences, you can find that trip report in the blog section here: http://negril.com/forum/blog.php?127-Clarity 

Just like last time I'll be mostly writing this with my husband, Markus. (He's in Germany right now on a business trip, so he's writing this from overseas) Our Best friend, Jamar will also be contributing from time to time to share his impressions of Jamaica. This was his first ever trip. 

We tend to ramble, so this will probably be long and wordy but there will lots of pictures once we get to Negril,( for those that like to scroll.) We're also slow as snails, but we'll try to finish this faster than our last trip report. Although.. I can't make any promises.  :Smile: 

Thank you again everyone for helping us plan this trip. Your advice has been amazing! This is our way of giving back, by taking you along with us and sharing our experiences. Just like you have shared yours with us.

Hopefully, when you're finished, you'll feel like you took another whole vicarious trip to Jamaica.

----------


## Hubby-man

*Jamaica Nov 2011 – Day 0*

Where to begin?

It seems so much harder to write this trip report. There is for one the weight of the perceived expectations of those who have already read our last trip report. In my mind everyone is waiting for a trip-report* 2.0* and I am not sure I can deliver or write anything that will satisfy.

There are also my own expectations of myself  to  adequately recall and describe those special moments when everything just clicked and all things all around us seemed to hum in extraordinary concord. Those transcendent moments when life sang in an all pervasive harmony with a vibration that resonated in the deepest place of our being – a mystical universal song with a distinctly Jamaican flavor. Those moments that cause you to know...when you  go. 

Such expectations are of course extremely UN-Jamaican and must be dismissed with a smile 

It doesn't help that right now I am stuck in ice-cold Germany, 5760 miles (or 9126 Kilometers) away from my beloved muse and her stimulating Dirty Bananas. Instead of Berris Hammond I only have the humming of the radiator in my Boss's bare-walled basement with only a little glass table, an I-Pod shaped, white-framed bed and a broken pool table to keep me company. 

The abode should be very fitting for a writing project, but I returned from Jamaica with a massive ear infection that since has spread to both ears, and the emptiness of the room only makes my thoughts turn more often to the throbbing pressure in my temples. No noise could be louder than the heart beat pushing past my ear-canal.

Alas! I must find a place to begin.... but where? This trip started so much earlier than conveyed by our travel dates. Some part of it started right after we returned from our last reach or when we were still in Jamaica in April. Another telling of the story might begin with Daisy and her brother sharing a dream 2 years ago. Even earlier than that, our story might begin in the middle of the last century in the cold, old Scottish Highlands. 

That latter narration surely would produce the most awe, as it is laden with crowd pleasing coincidence, serendipity or fate, however you might call it. But that story is still in the making and for another person to tell, so I will begin this recollection just before our departure.

Our building is a early 20th century brick structure in the heart of San Francisco with 4 floors and 20 Apartments. Below our apartment is our best friend, Jamar's studio. We  decided after a year of meeting weekly  for bar trivia, that we would like stop by each others place without the inconvenience of travel. We also like the show “FRIENDS” and thought this might be like creating a few new episodes ourselves...and right we were.  :Smile: 

The apartment above us for the last 37 years has been occupied by an elder ordained Buddhist monk named Ben, who likes to have me over  for instant coffee every so often.

On this day like on many others I found a note on my door. The tell-tale smiley-face signature made the  sender immediately obvious: “_Dearest hubby-man, please urgently stop by my Apartment before your departure. I will provide Coffee -Ben”, ._

It was Monday, the day before “Jamaica Eve”, and I had nothing to do. My boss had given me off, and Daisy had already frantically run around the house on Sunday, throwing all last minute necessary items into the two tiny carry-on suitcases. The note was intriguing as the word urgent was usually not in Ben's vocabulary.

Ben as always greeted  me with a big smile in his kind, round little face:” I am glad you came!”. He hugged me tightly and waved me in. Stacks of books and holy pictures are strewn everywhere and it took some rearranging to free a chair. He disappeared into the kitchen,  I heard the microwave go “bing” and he reappeared with a cup of instant Joe. “Here!”

I took a sip of the extremely hot liquid and tried to get comfortable while attempting to look appropriately holy in his presence. After some rummaging in several rooms he finally held up a book victoriously. “Here it is! I found this in a used book store. You can't have my copy, but this one I want you to keep. It will change your life!”

I took the unassuming paperback entitled “A NEW EARTH” by Eckhard Tolle. “Read this on your travels. I want to know what you think.”  I handled the book a little more looking at the back and front flipping a few pages and I thanked him profusely. We chatted a while longer and I went back down stairs to stuff the book into one of the bulging overfilled suitcases.

The next day came and I spent most my day swiveling in excitement in my office chair. Every  few minutes Jamar sent me an text saying stuff like:

”DUDE, JAMAICA, DUDE, TODAY!!!!!!!”

I replied:

“DUDE, I KNOW,! CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?!”

Back to swiveling.

Our cat sitter arrived around noon with her own little suitcase. We had felt really bad for asking her to sit the cats, but she immediately thought that she would love to spent a week in our apartment and so it was settled. I guided her through the idiosyncrasies of our apartment and gave her my computer passwords. Showed her how to feed and medicate my felines. 

When we were done she immediately started cleaning. I had really thought that the apartment WAS clean, but she could not be halted, so I stopped trying. We tend to befriend really, really clean people. It's not that we are total pigs, I swear!

Finally Daisy came home from work. I had been dying for that moment all day.

----------


## Clarity

On the day of our flight, I could hardly concentrate at work! I would focus for about a minute, and then my thoughts would drift off to Jamaica. I just kept thinking about the warm sunshine, the crystal clear waters, jerk chicken, dirty bananas...

I couldn't believe that we were going on this trip. That this was actually happening. Another trip to Jamaica? In less than a year? Part of me worried that I might be slightly crazy, but my heart was telling me to do this. Every part of my body was urging me to go back to Jamaica from the moment I left. I had taken vacations before where I had walked away thinking “Well, that was a pleasant experience, now back to every day life” but Jamaica was different. It doesn't let you walk away, it stays with you, permeates your being and doesn't let you go. The memories of the people you meet and the experiences seep into  your soul and re-visit you in your dreams. 

Not only that, but our last trip to Jamaica was healing for my soul. For the first time, since my brother passed away, I felt at peace. I felt like I hadn't lost him and I knew in my heart he was still here with me. I felt like I was going to be okay.

So I surrendered to the fact that Jamaica was now a part of our lives and always would be. We don't have a lot of money, but when you want something strongly enough.. you can find ways of making it happen and we did.

We started saving a little each day, putting our money into a little box (The Irie box) which we eventually brought to the bank and cashed in for two round trip tickets to Montego Bay. That was August 9th, My birthday and the day we “pushed the button” again. The officially count down began.

*****

At the end of the day, I sprinted out of the office and ran all the way home. I lept up the stairs two at a time and swung open the door to our apartment “Today is the day!!!!”

Markus pulled me close for a hug. Then I started urgently running around making sure we had all the necessary items for our trip and that all of the toiletries were in little quart-sized zip lock bags. Our friend, Leanna was going to be staying at our flat and taking care of our kitties. She was already there  Jamar was no where to be seen.

“Where's Jamar??” I asked

“He's downstairs in his apartment... packing his suitcase”

“He just started packing _NOW??_ Our ride to the airport arrives in an hour!”

Jamar eventually appeared with a huge oversized knapsack, that he dropped on the floor with a loud thud. “I'm ready! Jamaica here we come!!”

We popped open 3 red stripes and chugged them down. Then we ran downstairs to catch our ride to the airport.

Our vacation officially began at the SFO airport bar while we waited for our red eye flight to Atlanta. We sat together and ordered 3 celebratory drinks to help us sleep. A big glass of German beer for Markus, A glass of Pinot Grigio for me and a Stella for Jamar



I sat in-between my husband and our best friend. We toasted to our future adventures together in Jamaica. We knew this trip was something special that the three of us would remember for the rest of our lives.

The flight to Atlanta was a long one. I spent most of the time bunching up my travel pillow against the airplane window and attempting to sleep. In-between those attempts, Jamar and I spoke about Jamaica in excited whispers... while Markus was absorbed in book he had received from our upstairs neighbor. 

Markus has a really hard time sleeping on planes and he gets restless leg syndrome during flights so he needs the aisle seat. His eyes were wide open and red with exhaustion by the time we reached Atlanta. We had a 3 hour layover which was mostly spent in the “death room” as Tizzy aptly named it. Lol. You inhale the equivalent of 5 cigarettes with every breathe taken in there and you have to leave every 15 minutes coughing and gasping for air. 

The flight from Atlanta to Montego bay was much shorter. I spent the entire time staring at this screen in front of me.. mesmerized.



We received a message from the pilot that we would be landing soon and I turned to Markus in excitement. 

Oddly enough, he was out cold. He had passed out from sheer exhaustion.. his chin on his chest.. book had slipped off his lap.

“Would you look at that! _Now_ he falls asleep!! Just before we land.” Jamar started laughing. 

I shook Markus's shoulder gently.. “We're almost there, honey... look out the window”

He opened one blood-shot eye and then both of them. The three of us leaned together towards the tiny airplane window to take in the view.

----------


## Hubby-man

It was a long Journey but finally we sank out of the clouds and familiar shapes came into view. I don't remember how many times I have flown into Frankfurt, Tampa, Miami or Newark. But I have never fallen in love with or felt so much excitement at the sight of an aerial landscape. 



The lush majestic mountains rose from the blue-green ocean, like a mythical coral Shangri La. The clouds gently covered the inside of the Island, veiling it like a bride on her wedding day. “Here we come! We are back! I told you it wouldn't be long!”



Jamar was smiling. His eyes looked a little bewildered and groggy, but with some energy left to express great anticipation. 



Customs -  a breeze, you know it. And we soon had our luggage in hand and dived through the glass doors into the thickness of the hot air, all the while scanning the crowds of omnipresent  drivers for our  man, “Chicken”. 

Daisy spotted a large mass of a man and pointed towards him. He held up a small sign that read “Chicken's Magic Bus” and was scanning the crowd. When he saw her running towards him, he smiled widely. She flung her arms wide open as if to greet an old friend and yelled “Chicken, Chicken!” The figure became alive and slowly moved towards her to respond to the gesture. They hugged while Jamar and I stood in line to give a greeting. 

Jamar almost tripped himself in excitement for his first interaction, but had to postpone as Chicken explained, he was going to get the car.

While we stood at the curb waiting, familiar smells of allspice, turmeric and burning fires filled my nostrils. Incessant honking was all around us and we jumped every few seconds convinced that we must be the reason for the noise. We were immediately enveloped in insane chaos, noises and sensations.

* I remembered my first time and imagined how confused Jamar must feel, while I, for some odd reason, felt like I had just come home.*

_To be continued..._

----------


## gerryg123

very pumped up for this ....

----------


## marley9808

YAY! Now THIS is what I have been waiting for, and just like that.....you have me hooked already
There I was reading along, smiling, almost crying, laughing, sighing.....and then you did it!
The worst three words of all time...........
To......Be........Continued......

LOL
Daisy and Markus......I am loving it already! More! More!

----------


## booger

Nice read so far. :Smile:  It's nice to read a trip report soon after you return yourself and be able to instantly relate to the sensations felt by others. ATL I'm guessing Delta, who I flew as well. Did coach this time and could not sleep, at all! Also noticed everyone is raving about Chicken now. I'm going to refresh my screen ever so often to catch the next bit......

----------


## isthatuitsme

tag-teaming...nice. Can't wait for Jamar to chime in.... Love your reports and looking forward to more!!
T

----------


## TizzyATX

Oh GOODY, I was just wondering how long we were going to have to wait for this....

lol 

Ya'll are off to such a great start!!!   I'm so excited you'd think I just landed in Mobay myself!

Oh and Daisy...if its not too much trouble could you have some more posted by... oh...say...9:00 am (my time)?  haha

----------


## Angel

Yeah nice so far. Markus hope your ears get better before you get back on a plane to come home to SF. We are waiting for more.

----------


## Seveen

i'm pumped - love the pictures - love the words - love your love!

go babies go!

write on!

----------


## Orchid

So good already, can't wait for more....

Clarity, I was the same, travelled alot over the years and enjoyed each and every trip, but....the second I stepped off the plane on my first trip to Jamaica, I knew there was something different happening to me...wasnt sure what, but knew it was good!  I too booked another trip within a few months and have be hooked ever since, twice a year mimimum and lucky enough to have stayed for a couple of months at a time.  I often wonder if I am crazy too!!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

So after all these really good trip reports lately I am going to bring a pen and small notebook with me, as I never remember enough to make a decent report.( this will be my frist crack at homework, somehow made it all the way through grade school and highschool without ever doing homework or reading a complete book.lol

----------


## Clarity

Thanks guys!  :Smile: 

Unfortunately Markus's ear infection has gotten a lot worse and he woke up this morning with Pink eye!  He had to see a urgent care doctor in Germany today. I'm worried sick about him. It's hard being so far away from him when I know he's not doing well. He has to travel to Nuremburg this weekend for work and I don't know how he's going to do that in the shape that he's in.

Will update again when he's back on his feet and we'll continue the trip report then.

----------


## tranquilitygurl

Clarity, after such a wonderful vacation.  I'm sorry to hear about Markus not feeling well.  I hope he gets better soon.  Always say a prayer!

----------


## mn negril fan

Clarity, Wishing Markus a speedy recovery and a safe trip back to the states.

----------


## gerryg123

clarity, i hope Marcus' ear gets well soon ... weirdest thing, I, too, had an ear problem in Negril a couple of trips prior -- but it was from the airplane. Damn ears got clogged and never popped for two or three days later.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

After holding my breath for days and days I can finally exhale.  Loving the report.  Hope Marcus is feeling better soon. Not fun to fly with ear infections.

----------


## Pisces

Lovin' the report your words flow so well...sorry to hear about Markus hoping he get's good meds and is on the mend soonest!

----------


## Gabrielle

Clarity I know how you must feel being so far from you sweetie when he is so sick...I hope he feels better soon.....sending white light...

----------


## marley9808

Oh No! Sorry to hear about Markus. Those ear infections can be terrible, I hope they get him on something to clear it up. I once had a sinus infection that got so bad it went to my eye also and it looked horrible but then they gave me drops and it cleared up pretty quickly. So I hope Markus got some help at the urgent care and hopefully he is on the way to a quick recovery! 
I know how you must feel being worried about him and not close enough to help. I am hoping you both get some relief soon!

----------


## irie always

Only thing worse about an ear infection on ground is the anticipation of having to be 33,000 feet in the air with one. I'm sure Marcus will get the necessary antibiotics to get that on the mend.
I must say that when I came down for Happy Hour to the Seastar Bar on the Saturday before the show that I did witness the love and friendship. Now Daisy was not around at the time but Marcus and Jamar were in the pool sitting on their side of the bar. I have never seen such happiness expressed on those two faces of two guys sitting together with Marcus giving Jamar the biggest hug. It was so special that I couldn't even interrupt it with "Hey - you must be Marcus and Jamar" - I just enjoyed the moment and let them enjoy theirs. Wish I could of taken a picture though - it was a kodak moment!
At least I did manage to get over later in the evening to introduce myself and meet the infamous trio!

----------


## Maryann

Totally loving your trip report and photos.  Hope Marcus' ear infection gets better soon.  Those can be so painful and hard to heal up, especially with all the time he has spent on an airplane.

----------


## Clarity

Thank you so much everyone for your well wishes and positive vibes for Markus. 
We chatted on Skype this morning and he's doing so much better! The antibiotic drops got rid of his pink eye and his ear infection is slowly clearing up. He's definitely on the mend. I'm so relieved. 
It's really hard being apart like this..I wish I could just fast forward through the next two weeks... :Frown: 


IrieAlways - it was so great meeting you at Seastar! Oh and I have a snapshot of that scene you described at the swim up bar  :Smile:  - just before I left them to take a nap, I'll post it later. Yes, They were so happy that night! 

 Now Jamar is going to step up to the bat, get this trip report moving again...!  :Big Grin: 
Then I'll have a go
and Markus is fast asleep in Germany, so he will be updating tomorrow.

Over to you, Jamar...

----------


## jamariquoi

So finally I get the chance to sit down and write about my experiences in Jamaica! 

First off I want to apologize to everyone that’s been eagerly anticipating my response to such an interesting trip. To start things off, the night before our departure for Jamaica, I was feeling very nervous. So nervous that I couldn’t sleep  I was putting more into this trip than I ever have a trip before. I’ve been to numerous places around the globe, from Paris all the way to Thailand,
but somehow I thought this trip was going to be just a little bit different because this was the first country for me that is predominately a Black Country…. Not to make this about race but I was thinking how this trip was going to affect me considering that the faces I’ll be staring at would be almost like looking at your own reflection in a mirror. How are these people going to perceive me?
 Will they like me? Will they look at me with envy due to the fact that I’m coming from America (“Land of opportunity and immense wealth”- at least in their minds ) These were the thoughts that were running through my head even before I could set foot on the plane to begin my adventures. I was afraid by what I was going to see… you read often in the news or see on TV about the poverty in these countries, but I was going to be seeing this up close and personal...

 Finally after a fairly short flight (I felt it was shorter than what I imagined, but maybe because of the anxiousness I felt) we land in Jamaica!!!

 Upon arriving into Montego Bay, the one emotion that hit me the most was Insecurity! I felt this sense of insecurity come over me as many of the locals were staring at me! We’re they staring at me with disgust? We’re they staring at me because they were intrigued by me (Seeing as how I looked the quintessential foreigner)? That was the thoughts I was experiencing as I was trying to look and act excited when talking with my friends Markus and Daisy. 

So we find our driver… His name is Chicken- it’s so funny because that’s his nickname! I noticed that everyone in Jamaica has nickname that they’re called. In my family it’s the same way (You never get called by your real name but by a nickname based on your personality or behavior from start of birth- Don’t laugh, but my family calls me “SCOOP”- not really sure why, I don’t know, maybe it’s because I’m greedy and eat all the time)

Anyway, digressed a little there, so when I met Chicken, I felt a little more at ease and he put me there, we had such a great conversation on the road to Negril, we talked about similarities in the Jamaican culture and the African American culture and based from talking with him, I could see that there were a lot more similarities than differences. We stopped along the way to have a quick beer and chatted some more… 


Bar we stopped at.

Based from talking to Chicken, the first Jamaican I spoke to by the way, I was starting to feel a little at ease, but was I still feeling insecure?

Oh Hell YES!!!!!!! 



So Chicken stopped us by Bigga’s for some Jerk Chicken, my first jerk chicken ever experienced… 
Markus and Daisy told me about Bigga and his famous chicken so I was eagerly excited to try it… 


Biggas.

So we ordered and Bigga sprinkles that Jerk Sauce on…. Let me tell you,
 it was the hottest hot sauce I ever experienced… I’m sure many of you that are reading this are probably scoffing at this or laughing deep down inside… but for me, who hates anything really spicy or don’t have a knack for the flavor, this was HOT!!!!!! So I had to resort to mixing it with some Ketchup but all in all it was real good and enjoyed it very much! 


Me, Markus and Chicken at Biggas

More coming soon

----------


## Clarity

I have to agree with Jamar, Bigga's Jerk chicken sauce is crazy spicy!

 This was also my first visit to Bigga's – We had heard so much about him from everyone else on the board, we had to try it! The only jerk chicken I've ever had before that was from “Best of the West” and “Jerky's” - both places have very mild sauce. 

I noticed the color of Bigga's jerk sauce was different from what I was used to seeing. It's a kind of light brownish hue which perplexed me. The smells were intoxicating though so I lunged in full force and shoved a big piece of chicken soaked in Jerk sauce straight into my mouth. I gasped after my first bite, causing Bigga to glance at me with a slightly confused expression. My lips were burning and I reached for my pineapple drink. I began to gulp it down frantically. 

“Th-That's so hot” I whispered. Jamar nodded at me and his eyes were watering. Markus meanwhile was joyfully scarfing it down.

Mixing it with Ketchup helps cool down the sauce and once I found the perfect mixture, I was in heaven. The chicken is soft, falling off the bone and completely delicious. Bigga knows what he's doing. 



Jamar and Markus were both in good spirits, joking and laughing with Chicken.

I noticed that when Jamar first arrived in Jamaica, he looked overwhelmed, insecure and on edge. Not his usual self at all. His smiles didn't reach his eyes and he was glancing around nervously. I was a little worried...what if he feels uneasy like this during the whole trip and leaves Jamaica with mixed emotions? What if he has a bad time?

I remembered how much there was for me to digest on my first trip, how INTENSE it all was... this time I was coming in so much more relaxed and prepared. I tried to put his mind at ease, but I also understood where he was coming from.

Chicken quickly made Jamar feel comfortable as soon as we got in the car. Immediately Jamar and Chicken started talking easily with each other and cracking up. (I love Chicken's laugh!) He's a great guide, pointing out all the different locations and sharing information about Jamaica. I could see Jamar's shoulders relaxing and he totally was getting into the Island vibe. Chicken started teaching us Patois and the conversation was lively, relaxed and fun.

Markus was all smiles during the ride, we were sitting together in the back and squeezing each others hands in excitement. 

Chickens magic bus – He didn't bring out the bus because there was only three of us, but I a lot of magic. I highly recommend him. It was such a great ride. (Thanks Shauna and Raul!)

At one point about 20 minutes from Negril, Chicken turned on some Peter Tosh and we all just took in the views around us. It was so peaceful... the passing landscape, dotted with goats on one side and then the turquoise water on the other. The warm breeze from the open windows and a ice cold red stripe in my hands. 

Best feeling in the world. 



It was around 2:45 when we arrived in Negril and pulled into the Grand Pineapple. We had originally planned on joining the love shuttle bar crawl at 3pm, but realized we wouldn't have enough time to get checked in and settled by then so we had to abandon that plan. 

We said our goodbye's to Chicken. He told us he'd be parked right across the street if we needed anything. That's his spot, if anyone in Negril is looking for him. 

We were immediately greeted by familiar faces once we entered the grand pineapple. First person was Tayshaun from the reception area.

“Oh my god!  Daisy, Markus! You're back! I thought you were reserved for April?!”

“Well.. we changed the reservations because we couldn't wait that long...”

“Welcome back!!”

She hugged me and Markus. We introduced her to Jamar. 

We checked in and received our wristbands..



We asked about Ralston, our favorite security guard in the world...

“He's not here anymore. He moved to our sister property, “Beaches”

I was disappointed to hear that.  I had been hoping he'd be there to take Jamar under his wing, the way he had done with us. The rest of the Grand Pineapple crew was all there.. and it felt like coming home to family.

----------


## Clarity

It's off-season, so they upgraded all of us from our economy priced Manor rooms to a beach side cottages. That was a dream come true! I had  looked at the beach side cottages longingly during our last trip but they were out of our price range. I never imagined we'd end up there. 

Jamar was taken to his cottage (room 31) bottom floor and literally steps from the beach. Markus and I were taken to our cottage (Room 50) at little further in the property and second floor. We walked past the familiar strutting Peacocks and the lush grounds. 





I felt kind of dazed as though I was in a dream state, My excitement was masking my exhaustion.. it all felt kind of surreal.

Once we were alone in the room, Markus started walking around running his hands through his hair and taking it all in while shaking his head in disbelief.



“I can't believe we're here.. I can't believe we're here...I can't believe they upgraded us.. this is.. just...”

Meanwhile I tore open my suitcase and pulled out one of my bikini's. I had one thought and one thought only:.

BEACH. 

No unpacking, no re-arranging toiletries – Who has time for that? I needed to get into the water. 

Markus got changed into his bathing suit too and sat on the balcony with a smile. He had this kind of drugged look like that boy that had just gotten his teeth pulled out in that famous you tube video _“Is this real life?”_



I was feeling the exact same way.

----------


## marley9808

Daisy-so glad to hear Markus is on the mend! 

Jamar- I am loving reading your point of view already, and really loving seeing the pics of you and Chicken and Markus. He is a great friend and I knew he would take real good care of you guys.
Can't wait to hear more about your take on Jamaica and your experiences......can't wait to hear more about all of it!

Mmmmmmm Biggas!

Oh I love this!
Daisy- how cool that the upgraded you that is awesome! Markus looks so happy.
And I am so glad you all loved Chicken. He is just the best guy. I always recommend him, because I trust him to take good care of anyone I send his way. He just has a way about him, making you feel at ease and like he can help you with anything, and he does. Every time I have ever needed anything, I just ask Chicken, and he can either get it for me, or take you me the person who can. And if anyone tried to take advantage of us or anything goes wrong, he ALWAYS reminds me to just "Call him"
Gotta love Chicken!

----------


## Clarity

Meanwhile Jamar was at the bar grabbing a round of dirty bananas for all of us and came up the steps to join us on our balcony. This was his first experience at an all inclusive, unlimited drinks!...  I could see he would be taking full advantage of it. He already knew what to order too. 

Then he disappeared again, said he'd meet us on the beach. 

****

Stepping onto the soft sand again and seeing the beach caused that same feeling of awe to wash over me. I closed my eyes and breathed in. I listened to the waves.. inhaled the sea air... This was the moment I had been waiting for. 

I found Jamar already chilling on the hammock... Markus ,of course, had to mess with him. Boys will be boys. 



Jamar disappeared again. I looked around confused and then found him at the spa area

He was getting his complimentary massage...

But when I looked back 5 minutes later, he was gone from there too.

“Where's Jamar?” - little did I know, I'd be asking that question *a lot* during this trip.

Markus pointed out to the beach.



Uh oh...

One vendor...
Two vendors...
Suddenly he was surrounded
I wondered what was going on and how he was going to handle it.

----------


## gerryg123

I've done the Ketchup trick several times myself -- the jerk at Bourbon Beach is crazy spicy, too -- and it works out cause I love ketchup anyway, especially Jamaican. 

Keep it up, Clarity. Good details, can't wait to see more of the report.

----------


## Alisa

Will def have to try Bigga's this time.  We have been to Negril 7 or 8 times now and have never stopped anywhere to eat before arriving in Negril, not sure why but am excited to try something new and hubby and I both enjoy our Jerk HOT!.  Love the trip report and am anxiously awaiting another!

----------


## rastagal

Ok, I must be hungry because my mouth was watering while reading about the chicken at Bigga's!  I have never made the stop there...maybe next trip since I get in at like 9am...Looking forward to reading more...you guys are great.

----------


## Angel

Glad that Markus is on the mend, it would suck to get on a plane with an ear infection. Jamar nice you are writing your part too. Hoping that you got settled in and will want to go back.

----------


## NOLAnmr

Hey Guys,

I was recently engaged viewing your photoposts of your recent 2nd trip and started reading this trip report (what is written so far anyway). I enjoyed what I had seen so far and decided to click on your link to your first trip report that I had not seen. I had no idea what I got myself into, that report is a beast! Great job, it also makes me anticipate the rest of the 2nd trip report. 

You see, we leave in less than a week, next Fri (11/25) from New Orleans to Negril for our 3rd trip to Jamaica and 2nd to Negril (we were married there in '08, 2nd trip was to Runaway Bay). Like many others, I am scouring the internet and this board in anticipation of our trip. So I'm up REALLY LATE Friday night (Sat morning really) when I decide to start on your first trip report. What a mistake... Once I started reading, there was no way I was not going to finish it all at once. So thanks alot :Stick Out Tongue: , it was 9am when I finally finished.

I really enjoyed viewing the photos of Coco Lapalm, your room & the pix of the wedding you witnessed. That is where we were married 3 years ago and we stayed in that exact same honeymoon suite. So it brought back a lot of great memories. Here are the pix of our wedding:

https://picasaweb.google.com/stephan...scarStephanie#

Here are some other pics of our CCLP stay:

https://picasaweb.google.com/stephan...er/CocoLapalm#

If at all interested, here's the link to my first trip report on this board that included the stay in your room at CCLP:

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...rd-Part-1-to-6

2nd Runaway Bay trip:

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...uperFun-Resort

Well, I wish you guys the best. Thank you for your efforts into your reporting, I look forward to the rest. I promise to write something up after our upcoming trip to Xtabi to pay it forward.

Oscar

----------


## gerryg123

hi Nola, the links do not work!

----------


## poolguywindsor

i was in one of those beach side rooms when I stayed there, walk out right to the bar and right on to the beach!

----------


## NOLAnmr

OK, the links are now fixed...  Thankd Gerry for pointing it out...

----------


## sandy-girl

Great report so far.. I know the best is yet to come..

----------


## ralonzo29

Shauna and I got Biggas that one day we too the scooters down to half moon bay (which you know if you read her trip report) and I think I sampled the sauce and my mouth was on fire the entire way back to Catcha. But then again I like that. 

@Clarity I'm surprised you guys haven't searched out a Jerk Place in SF, there has to be one there. They are few and far between down here in the TPA, which is why I call on the DNA code stored from my JA grandparents to make my own. Shauna likes it and that's all that matters  :Smile:  I do have to remember not to make it too hot(for her).

----------


## marley9808

Yeah right.....whatever!
You didnt hear me complaining about Biggas all the way back, did you?
lol
I like the hot too  :Smile: 
well ok, sometimes you do kill me a bit with your spiciness! hahaha

----------


## TizzyATX

> Markus got changed into his bathing suit too and sat on the balcony with a smile. He had this kind of drugged look like that boy that had just gotten his teeth pulled out in that famous you tube video _“Is this real life?”_


HAHAHAHAHA, that's is SO funny, that video had me roflmao.....I can see that look on Markus' face. (Glad he's feeling better btw)

Looooving ya'lls report!!!

----------


## Clarity

Thanks SG, Angel, Gerry, Shauna!

Alisa & Rastagal –Bigga’s is definitely worth a stop on the way to Negril, especially if you enjoy spicy! Now that I have the “ketchup trick” down to a science, I know we’ll be stopping there again on our next reach. 

PGW – Yes, The cottages directly on the beach are the best, aren’t they? I think I’ve been a little spoiled by this experience…

Tizzy – lol –Yeah,  We were both pretty whacked out when we arrived at the hotel, After such a long red eye flight - any rational person would have gone straight to bed (for a nap at least)…but we were all way too excited.  

Ralonzo –Of course, I’ve searched high and low for good Jerk chicken in SF! Sadly there is only one good Caribbean restaurant located in SOMA and only open for lunch.  I haven’t been there yet because it’s too far away from where I work.  There are some Jerk chicken places I’ve heard about located in Oakland and Berkeley. I wish there were more… 
Maybe I should learn to MAKE jerk chicken myself – invest in one of those barrel cookers and keep it on the fire escape.  :Wink: 
Do you have good Jerk Chicken options in Florida?

NOLAnmr – I loved those pictures you’ve shared! Your wedding looked so beautiful, you both look so happy too!  I really enjoyed our stay at the Coco La Palm, It’s the best stretch of beach on the strip and I loved their happy hour special. It was fun to read your trip report, especially since you also experienced the honeymoon suite at CCLP. It’s amazing isn’t it? You know it’s funny, on the trip I also had an experience with fighting Jetski drivers… except that me, Markus and Jamar were kinda trapped helplessly in the middle of it. ack!  I’ll be writing about that later.

It was also interesting to read about your experience at Hedo II – I’ve always been curious about this infamous hotel. It sounds like you can have a pretty chill time there after all. I’m also interested in Sea Grape Villas! You mentioned you have a trip to Xtabi coming up. Where are you leaving? Look forward to reading about your experiences there!

Glad you enjoyed our last trip report (Can’t believe you read it all in one night – It’s like the “War and Peace” of trip reports. Lol – we got a little carried away) We had so much fun writing it. Markus and I would make dirty Bananas and listen to Reggae while we typed it together. It was fun reading each other’s impressions of the people we encountered and places we went. 

This trip report is harder… now we’re far apart from eachother…in two different countries with two different time zones. 
I'm really missing him
There should be a new TR update from Markus tonight.  :Smile:

----------


## BonnieInVa

Love your report Clarity!  I am always so happy when I log on and you have written more.  Jamar's report is nice too!
Shauna, have you found any good JA restaurants in the Clearwater area?  I'm heading down in two weeks to visit my son and would like to go to one.  He found one a long time ago in St. Pete but I don't know if it is still there.

----------


## marley9808

Bonnie, there used to be a really great one in St Pete, but it is long gone. There are probably a couple there now though since there does seem to be a Caribbean presence in St pete.....Marko might know more since he lives in St pete.......there are none at all in Clearwater sadly. We had one but it closed rather quickly. 
The Jerk Hut is in Tampa, several locations and they are really good, probably the closest to authentic that we have around here, and they have a full menu, patties, coco bread, oxtail, curry goat, jerk chicken, they even have peppered shrimp. I highly recommend them.

There is a more big name restaurant very close to our house though in Clearwater which has a caribbean flare, sort of like a Bahama Breeze, and they are actually really good! We love eating (and drinking) there LOL. It is called Rumba and it is right on 60 (Gulf to Bay) in Clearwater.

----------


## BonnieInVa

OK, I know exactly where Rumba is.  I've always wanted to go because it looks like a pretty cool place.  I spend a lot of time in down there.  Will be there for the whole month of December.  Will check out Rumba!  Thanks!

----------


## marley9808

Sweet! We are within walking distance to the place! We have been many times and always have fun and a good meal!

----------


## Hubby-man

*Jamaica Nov 2011 – Day 1

The Ride*

The moment Chickens 4-door-Sedan pulled up Jamar called shot-gun. It was easy to see that there was some nervousness and apprehension in him, but his urge to finally make contact with a Jamaican brethren won out. He usually charges quickly and forcefully, when he is nervous and so Jamar struck up a conversation with Chicken before the poor man could even close the driver-side door.

Our new Jamaican guardian navigated through the crowds of students and honking vehicles into a lush green landscape dotted with colorful shacks, upper class-villas and free roaming livestock. Jamar poured forward question after question and barely waited to hear the answers. It seemed, as if he had carried the questions around inside of him for such a long time, that once he let loose, there was no holding back. Once the first question broke through, the whole dam came down.  He had asked us many of the questions before. But he rightly felt that they were better gotten straight from the horse's mouth, than heard through the grapevine.

Question after question, he received answers that were contradictory to his instinct and one could soon observe the change in him, that is so typical in visitors to the island. There was a noticeable relaxation occuring and the inhibiting social anxiety, that has become second nature to most of us, slowly fell by the way side.

We soon pulled over at a small bar by the road to answer our craving for a sip of delicious mid-day beer. A round for everyone was quickly obtained, We soon felt our relaxation deepen. Deep in silent appreciation of the landscape, I think we all forgot that we had still a ways of driving to do and sort of settled into the place we were at.

Suddenly we noticed Jamar was missing, but immediately found him a few yards down the road, where another Jamaican was showing him some merchandise. Jamar returned with a bracelet around the wrist, obtained in record time barely an hour after touching down.

When we settled back into the vehicle, we were all jubilant, realizing our trip had barely begun and already almost nothing of who we had been just hours ago seemed to have any relevance. The only thing that really counted was this exact moment.

We delved back into our topic of acceptance and “respect” with much enthusiasm. We explored the nicknames Jamaicans have for each other and laughed about the directness of observations contained in them. So if your skin is white, why not call you “Whitey”.  If you are tall, one ought to call you “tall-man” and if you’re big, your name should certainly be “Bigga”. The novelty being that “Bigga” is no more offensive than “tall-man”. In fact it's meant as a simple observation, and as such, it incurs no wrath.

We explored deeper into the feeling of all connectedness and absence of judgment and the whole conversation turned into a sort of clapping and dancing. Like a celebration of harmony and intercultural exchange. I was profoundly reminded of the book I had read a few pages of at the gate in Atlanta.  It suddenly occurred to me that it all related.

Jamaica, might just be a craving for a long lost collective sanity, that for one moment lets us all be who we are and stops the damned continuous stream of criticism, comparison and competition, driving the motor behind our insatiable need for always more than what we have.

Then I pointed into the sky past the rear view mirror at a large bird. High up above the trees-tips the thing seemed to be aiming right for us, in a sort of meandering pattern, with about the same elegance Leonardo Da Vinci must have had during his first aviation attempts.

Me:” Look a Turkey Vulture!”

Chicken attempted to look straight up over the steering wheel... Then his face frowned: “Ya Mon! That's a Drunken Crow!”

Me:”a.. what?”

Chicken turned around to face me: “Drunken Crow, Mon!” The flight pattern did fit the description. “Bad Bird. That is also a very bad insult, Mon. When you call someone that in school?, o-ho!, Mon, you get beat up, Mon!”

“I see”, I thought to myself, 'so after all, all is not well in paradise. This is a tough spot for a Turkey Vulture.'

But then Chicken's face turned back to a broad smile and his low trademark laugh rolled down his tummy like an gently bouncing oversized bolder. “Ho ho ho ho ho!” And we all started laughing and roaring again, while the landscape rolled past us.

We finally reached Bigga's. Daisy had her camera ready and pointed as we rolled to a stop.

A large figure of a man was looking at us, over his shoulder. He had been in the middle of a game of Domino's, his face giving away no hint as to whether or not we were welcome visitors

When we made no sign of departing, and now rudely pointed two cameras in his direction, the man - amply called “Bigga” - slowly got of his stool and took position behind the counter.

Daisy (enthusiastically):”You must be Bigga!”

Bigga: “Ya Mon!”

...end of conversation.

Very Stoic, Bigga is. Not big into small talk and very focused on preparing an excellent meal. 

We all ordered a quarter chicken each,

Except for Chicken himself. Chicken ordered the soup and declared that he had indeed been a vegetarian for the last 27 years. Go figure!

I don't think I need to report on the extraordinary spiciness of Bigga's sauce. Jamar made that point very clearly.  :Big Grin: 

Our stomachs filled and utterly exhausted the last leg of the trip past wordlessly, but in the highest of spirits. Once we reached Negril, Chicken was a willing well of information and freely answered even the silliest questions we might have about such fanciful places like  Hedonism II, The Roof Top, Triple X and Srub-a-dub and his own experiences there.

We finally pulled up at the familiar entrance to the Grand Pineapple, where we said our temporary good-byes to Chicken, making arrangement for some later adventures together. The transportation and its amenities had been so splendid, that we were all radiantly glowing with happiness even before our reach had begun in earnest.

As soon as we entered we were greeted like family. The amazing Tayshaun was there to greet us and we received warm hugs and welcome drinks. Check in was as quick and painless as the customs had been. We soon trotted behind our suitcases to our new abode: room 50, on the second floor of a beautiful little beach-side cottage. 

Daisy was ecstatic and did her usual happy-to-be-in-a-hotel-dance. A pretty flower/towel heart adorned the bed and the light was shining brightly into the cool room. The warm ocean breeze was beckoning from the cracked open door.

We changed into swimming gear and sat happily on the balcony with Daisy
That was when Jamar appeared with his first Dirty Banana in hand…Time for the vacation to begin.

I’m sorry I have to end it here. It’s late here in Germany, I have to be up in six hours.
I will pick up where Daisy left off in my next update. :Smile:

----------


## ralonzo29

Hubby-man hope you are feeling better.

----------


## Orchid

Another wonderful report!  I am laughing at Daisy's first meet up with Bigga.....exactly the same conversation (or lack of) that I had with him the first time I stopped there.

----------


## marley9808

LOL, Orchid....I was thinking the exact same thing! That is pretty much how my first conversation went with Bigga! ha

Markus, hope you are feeling much better by now. Thanks for taking time to write for us, you know how we all enjoy your reports! It makes me smile so big reading your stories of your ride with Chicken and of his laugh....you captured his manerisms and spirit perfectly. 
You and Daisy just have such a way with words and how you can completely capture the moment, the scenery or even the person and retell it perfectly as if we were all there with you!

Awesome!

----------


## ralonzo29

@Clarity There's a good set of products I use. I use to make it from scratch (cause well I'm an over achiever) but back before we were dating Shauna got me this good set that has A rub, a marinade, a dry spice and a barbecue sauce. I can get it locally in Tampa and I love it. In fact I just used the rub the other day. You can get away with a good oven broil. I mean its not as authentic as a grill but on days when I can't grill I'll oven broil or bake it.

I love the Jerk Hut and Rhumba's that Shauna mentioned but there's nothing like making some plantains, rice and peas and Jerk Chicken for the wife its a staple with me. Growing up I had alot of plaintains and rice & peas (mmmmmmm just thinking about it) and now my mom says I make it better than her (I just think she trying to encourage me) but not alot of jerk chicken but now they are my go to trio comfort food.

----------


## irie luv

Clarity, Markus & Jamar, your trip report and photos have swept me off my feet...again! I am eagerly awaiting my 3rd trip to Negril in March and this has really helped me cope, seeing the great pics you guys have taken, especially the ones from the plane. I remember my face being pressed against the window staring at the majestic waters and the lush greenery of the island as we prepared to land. I have not posted in a few months but I have still been keeping up with all the reports. Gerry123 I loved your report as well, never got a chance to let you know since this is my first time logging in in like 6 months. But back to......Jamar...yes....Jamar. I think we need to be friends  :Embarrassment: ! Seriously! I live in Vallejo,CA and am in S.F and Oakland all the time. Clarity and Markus you guys are the cutest couple I have seen in a long time and love seeing young couples traveling the world experiencing life together as you should. Wish my ex-husband was as outgoing and fun as Markus. As of now me and my mom have been making our trips to Negril and she is cool as ice and we kick it real hard when we go(she is 52 I am 32) and we have a ball together we are like sisters. But...one of these days I want to go with someone of the opposite sex, but the pickings are REAL dry here in the Bay Area for passport holding, reggae loving, can get time off work,fun, outgoing,can afford to go to Jamaica & have a great time w/ a female friend type of thing. Soooooo, in a nutshell. Jamar I want to be your friend! Oh, and the pic of you guys at the bar at the airport w/ the drinks is CLASSIC!! If that was SFO, that is the bar I usually get my pre boarding drink from also, they make them pretty stiff and it makes the red eye flight a breeze(if the drink are stiff enough, lol) Cant wait to read and see more!!! Oh and Markus I am very interested to get the deets about the book that your neighbor gave you to read. Reading is my FAVORITE thing to do next to travelling, I want to know how the contents of the book relates to your trip. Jah Bless!!

----------


## pretty40

Write a book!! You guys rock!! Thanks for sharing....

----------


## Clarity

Thanks Orchid, Marley, Ralonzo, IrieLuv and Pretty40!
Irie luv - Hope you have a wonderful time in JA in March
Jamar would love a traveling buddy! You should send him a PM. He's about to embark on some big adventures soon. :Smile: 

Sorry we haven't been able to update in a while, but I'm about to get this trip report moving again now.

----------


## Clarity

Markus is still sick in Germany with Bronchitis (the infection spread to his lungs, he saw a doctor again last week week & he's on new antibiotics – He's getting better) I'm going to continue this trip report so he'd have something to read in bed tonight.  

*****I'm sorry, This isn't going to be as interesting as Tic toc, Sweetness, Sprat, and Patty Sather's awesome on-site updates. I've been enjoying their reports so much– with a measure of guilt, because I know I've been a slacker and haven't finished my own TR yet. So here goes.... ******

 Jamar will be chiming in too later this week, right now he's going through some life changing transitions. After the trip to Jamaica, he realized he wants to do and see more of the world..... so he's leaving the states and moving to Thailand. Yes, Thailand...  

I'll let Jamar tell you more about that.

So we left off with Jamar on the beach...

He had just been approached by his first beach vendor... then another and another...

I watched nervously from the sidelines. This is the overwhelming part of being a newbie in Negril. I had prepared him for this. I remembered Markus's first experience. “are you disrespecting me, mon??” and his nervousness after that encounter. If you read our first TR, you already know, It took us a few days to get the hang of things. 

 I also knew that this was all so new to Jamar too. I started to get up to join him, but suddenly he started walking away with the group of five Jamaicans down the beach. Where was he going?

“Jamar!” I called out.

He turned around and gave me a thumbs up sign.

Hmmm... Okay. I sat there and felt a little uneasy. I knew he would be fine but I just didn't want him to get in over his head . 

Markus shrugged “He'll be fine. Relax Honey.. we're in Negril. No worries.. look ...The sun is beginning to set..”

It was beautiful. We sat there on the beach chairs holding hands and taking it all in. Our hair was wet and skin still tingling from the salt water. (I neglected to mention that one of the  first things I did was jump into the ocean.) 

Yes, We had arrived



Jamar finally returned, looking a bit frazzled . 

“You're already getting into trouble, aren't you?” I asked him

He nodded. 

It was pretty surreal to be there together, in Jamaica.. on this beautiful stretch of beach with the sun setting...After a red eye flight and an almost 14 hour commute including the flights, layovers and the drive from Montego bay, we were in this strange dazed state of exhaustion and total excitement. 




We sat together listening to the sound of lapping waves and watched the sun disappear entirely below the horizon. 







Our first sunset, and I already knew this was going to be a vacation we were never going to forget.

Suddenly we heard someone yelling at us from the beach. “Hey!”

I squinted, they were just silhouettes... a man with short dreads and another one next to him with a baseball cap on. It took us a second to make out the faces. They were smiling and waving for us to come over.

It was *Captain Sparrow* and *Shamma lamma ding dong*! On our first trip we had taken a boat ride with them out to the coral reefs and went snorkeling. 

We ran over to greet them. I couldn't believe they recognized and remembered us! Even our names, how crazy! Granted, we remember THEIR names, but those aren't exactly easy to forget. 

They laughed and did the fist bump with me and Markus. We introduced them to Jamar.



“Where's your boat?”, I asked. 

“We moved further down just that way - towards the all inclusive “beaches”..  If you want to go for another boat ride, you know where to find us.”

It was good to see familiar faces. We saw the young man that had cut open a mango for me on the beach. He was on his way home, empty black plastic bag looped into his belt.. He waved at me. 

Negril suddenly felt like home to me. I know Markus had this feeling earlier.. as soon as he stepped off the plane. But for me, that was my “coming home” moment. 

That when I thought about *Maureen*...

On our first trip to Negril, we spent the last night with Maureen at “For Real” Bar – we sat there with her for hours and she kept the bar open much later than closing time because she knew it was our last night .. We were the only ones there. She opened up to us about her life and we talked to her about ours. She left such an impression on me. She was beautiful, intelligent, street smart, funny and possessing so much inner strength. I kind of look up to her and I wanted to see her again. She made our last night in Negril really special and I never got to thank her for that. 

“Hey Shamma – Do you know where I can find Maureen? She used to work at “For Real” bar , I know she has a new bar “sunnyside”now ...but I can't remember which way I'm supposed to walk on the beach to get there”

Shamma lamma ding dong pointed into the distance. To the right of the Grand Pineapple. “It's right down there, mon..you can see it from here. Green and Yellow. See it? I think Maureen left for the day, but Robert is there now. They're good people”

So we bid our farewells and headed down the beach towards Sunnyside bar....

----------


## Clarity

Sunnyside bar is a small beach bar painted bright green and yellow with bench seating all around it, kind of like a smaller version of “For Real” bar. It felt cozy and I immediately liked the vibe. There were some people playing dominoes at the table next to the bar. They all greeted us warmly, Jamar started chatting with them and suddenly he was gone again. Not a big surprise at this point.

Markus and I eased onto the benches around the bar and we were greeted by a man behind the bar. He had a big smile and a broad muscular chest.

“Is Maureen here? Is this Sunnyside bar?”

“yeah, Mon – you're at the right place. Maureen just left – let me call her” He suddenly whipped out a cell phone and pressed a button.

“oh no! Please don't bother her! It's okay...”

But suddenly a phone was thrust into my hand and I could hear ringing! Markus laughed at my confused expression.

“Hello?”

“Hi is this... Maureen?”

“Yeah, this is Maureen”

“Hi, I'm sorry.. I..um....” Well, this is awkward. I glanced helplessly at the man and he nodded encouragingly. “Okay...I'm Daisy, we met 5 months ago at For Real Bar.. with my husband, Markus.. the German, ..I just..wanted to say Hi!”

“Daisy! I remember you!! You're back in Jamaica?!I'm on my way home, but will you be around tomorrow? I'll be there all day! It would be great to see you again!”

We made plans to meet up tomorrow and hung up. I handed the phone back to the tall man. “Thanks for letting me use your phone”, I said with a sheepish smile “it was nice talking to Maureen again, what's your name?”

He smiled and extended his hand. “ I'm Robert”

So we spent the next hour talking with Robert and having Red Stripes, until it was completely dark and the tree frogs started chirping. Jamar eventually came back (from where ever the heck he had been), shaking his head and laughing. He had covered a large stretch of beach in a short period of time and Everyone on the beach already knew his name. 



 We all enjoyed a round together on the beach...we were in a happy state of bliss. It's all kind of blurry . I'm sure Markus remembers more but to be honest... I don't. I know we left with Robert's phone number scribbled on a piece of paper. He had invited us to a house party in Sav la Mar. We never made it to that party.

I know we went back to the Grand Pineapple and I found this picture and video footage here in my camera...






That's Andrew, best bartender ever.

I believe that was the round of rum shots & Red Stripes that officially did us in. I have no more pictures or footage from that day. 

It was a good night.

And our first of six beautiful nights in Negril. I knew we had so much to look forward to.. Mayfield falls, the Jungle, Luciano at Seastar, 3 Dives, Catcha Falling Star...

 I think we retired to our rooms at around 9:30, I was snoring before my head even hit the pillow. I remember just feeling grateful and very very happy.

To be continued...

----------


## gerryg123

wow, those are HUGE shots -- and big beers, too .... i guess Europeans and their loved ones don't mess around.

----------


## Clarity

LOL - no we don't :Big Grin: 
But That round knocked us out cold, so we're not as tough as we sound!

----------


## gerryg123

at first, it was such a large amount of Rum that I thought the bartender was pouring wine!

----------


## northerncaligurl

Thanks for the shots of the sunset and the little vid...that is my second fav time of the day!  My first, is waking up in Negril.  Love the report.  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Angel

Thank you for continuing Clarity. Markus hope you get to feeling better before heading home.

----------


## Seveen

get well soon markus

clarity - you are doing fine on your own- write on 

jamar- sweet pea - i'm so glad jamaica sent you to your destiny - please add to the report - 'cause i feel my runaway upcoming too  

jamaica jamaica! yeah baybee

----------


## Clarity

Thanks, Northerncaligirl, Angel!

Seveen - Aww, thanks! Markus is the better writer....I wish I had his way with words. 
but I'll continue on - see how much more ground I can cover before I fall asleep tonight. :Smile:

----------


## Clarity

*….Continued from previous page*


I woke up with a start and sat up in excitement. Only one thought was running through my mind:

I'm in JAMAICA!

I blinked my eyes trying to adjust to the darkness in the room.  I crawled over Markus's sleeping body.. feeling with my hand for the edge of the bed. I didn't calculate the distance correctly and stumbled over the side into the divide between our bed and other empty bed. I literally fell onto the open yet still unpacked suitcases. I managed to get my footing and pulled myself up by grabbing the sheets. The only thing I could see was the alarm clock blinking “12:00” - I stared at it until I realized that it wasn't going to change. There was probably an electrical outage at some point and the clock was never reset. 

I had no idea what time it was.

I guessed about 6:00 AM, but I fumbled for my cellphone in my purse.

Battery was dead.

The excitement of being in Negril was so strong, I thought my chest would burst. I couldn't wait for breakfast, ackee and saltfish and followed by a long swim in the ocean,,...we had made it, we were here and I wanted to make the most of every minute!!

I stumbled over to the television and ran my hands along the bottom looking for the “on” switch. Once I found that, the television flickered on and I saw a colorful spinning 3D logo that read “RE TV”, that broke into a loud reggae music video. I quickly lowered the volume and changed the channel until I reached the Jamaican weather channel to find out what time it was 

12:12 AM. (_seriously???_)

That was a disappointing discovery. I know Manda will understand what I'm talking about. :Wink: 

I was wide awake and it was only a bit after midnight? I didn't know what to do with myself. I eventually gave up trying to sleep and stepped outside to the balcony for some fresh air. 

The night was warm, Tree frogs were chirping loudly all around me.. and reggae music was drifting over from Alfred's next door.  The palm tree leaves rustled in the soft breeze and I could hear the waves crashing on the shore in the distance.. and a drunk couple was walking across Grand Pineapple giggling and stumbling over themselves to their beachside cottage. I watched the light in the GP bar shut off and the staff quietly disperse. 

It was so peaceful, just sitting there alone on that balcony..

My thoughts drifted back to the car ride from Montego Bay to Negril. Markus, Jamar and Chicken's laughter.. the spicy taste of Bigga's chicken.. the rolling landscape...

I found myself wondering what it must have been like for my *father* when he first arrived in Jamaica back in the 1960's. He was only 11 years old. I could picture him sitting beside his 8 year old brother, Junior, with his face pressed up against the car window ...watching the foreign lush landscape pass by.. Coming from his home in New York City to Kingston, Jamaica. He had no clue what he had in store for him. It must have been such a culture shock for a young child.

There aren't many pictures from that time in his life. I've only seen one. He is standing in a Jamaican school boy uniform. He is inbetween a group of school boys. His paleness made him stick out like a sore thumb, his blond curly hair was so light in that old black and white picture that it blended in with his skin.. parted on the left side and slicked down. He was standing up rod-straight. His expression was so serious and he was squinting in the bright sunlight. There was a rickity fence behind him and palm trees


*******Okay, I'm going to open up about a bit of personal history that I haven't shared yet with anyone but Rob and Lisa....*******


After my first trip to Jamaica, I traveled home to New York and asked my father about his time there during his youth. I wanted to know how he ended up in Jamaica of all places.  When you're a kid, you hear these stories and It just makes sense.. You don't even question it. But now I wanted to know. 

“My father was working 3 jobs and my mother was sick in the hospital. We had no one around to care for us. My brother and I were going to be put in Foster care...The family in Jamaica didn't want that to happen and they took us in for 4 years” My Dad explained.

_What_ family? I needed answers.

“It was my uncle that took us in”

I had to take a second to digest that. I know very little about my father's side of the family. Sadly, I didn't even know that my grandfather had a brother. I know my great grandfather was from Scotland.. how did some family end up in Jamaica?

“So wait, that means I have relatives right now living in Jamaica?”

“Yes, of course”

“Where are they now?”

“I don't know, last I heard they were in Kingston, Mandeville and Sav la Mar. I lost touch with them in 1974. Unfortunately, I don't have any contact information anymore ”

He told me that My grandfather would have had more information, but sadly we're estranged. The only one that had close contact with him was my brother. Jared couldn't stand discord and made a point of doing everything possible to bring people together. 

I remembered my last conversation with my brother, Jared shortly after he visted my grandfather for the last time. This was a few months before he passed away...

_“Sis, we need to go to Jamaica...”_

Suddenly it all made sense! It was like a light bulb turning on!

I signed up for the free trial at *ancestry.com*, but didn't find any good leads I had a some names but I was lacking a lot of important information (Date of birth..for example). The only thing I found were some ship records. My Grand uncle was listed as one of the travelers on a ship from England to Kingston, Jamaica in the early 1950's. That's where it stopped. 

I realized that the only thing I could do at this point is ask around and see if anyone in Negril could help me. I didn't have high hopes, but I was definitely going to give it a shot. Now I knew in my heart that I HAD to go to Jamaica again and this was a bit more than just a vacation for me. I didn't know if I would find my family members on the Island and If I did find them, How would they respond?  would they even accept me? Would I see a strong resemblance? I started imagining all these scenarios in my mind of what that initial encounter would be like...

I sat on the balcony for two more hours, just listening to the sounds of nature and contemplating life...

Until I was finally feeling exhausted enough to retire to bed.


****


The next time I woke up, it was 9:20 AM. The sunlight was streaming in from the open window and illuminating the bright yellow room. I was still tired and could have easily slept another few hours, but I was way too excited to do that. 

I sat up straight and shook Markus awake “Jamaica! Jamaica! We're in Jamaica!”

Markus smiled and rubbed his eyes. “mmmm”

I gave him a kiss and jumped out of bed, (avoiding this suitcases this time). “I'm going to grab us some coffee... be right back!”

I ran into the bathroom and pulled on my bathingsuit, threw a sundress over it and ran out the front door. 



I sprinted excitedly across the lawn, waving at the staff as I passed them. 

First stop was the beach.. I wanted to feel my feet in the sand and stand on the edge of the water.

I love how the beach looks in the early morning...crystal clear calm waters, hardly any waves at all,  It was so peaceful.  I was surprised that Gilbert wasn't there doing his daily rounds. 






I filled up two cups with coffee at the bar and carried them carefully back to our beachside cottage.*

----------


## Clarity

Markus was already wide awake when I returned and we enjoyed our first cup of coffee in Jamaica together on the balcony.



“I can't believe we're here... this is beautiful...I still feel like I'm dreaming”, Markus said looking around. The sun was shining brightly, the weather was perfect. “What's the plan for today?”

“Eat, swim, eat, swim...Tonight is the Canoe Website, we're going to meet Rob, Lisa and Bella Bea... then ladies night at the jungle”, I said

“Oh..geez, That's right..._”The Jungle””_, Markus laughed and rolled his eyes “I can't wait..”. He wasn't as fond of the Jungle idea as I was. He thought he would have to fend off a bunch of men trying to dagger his wife. (thanks TicToc for giving him THAT idea – I should never have shown him that footage! lol)

.. and to be honest, well...he was kind of right. We probably should have remained upstairs. But more about that later. I'm getting ahead of myself. 

Once we finished our coffee, we walked to the buffet for breakfast.




(Here's some video footage markus took of the view from the balcony while we were getting ready to head out to breakfast) 

Ackee and Saltfish... so delicious. I ate each bite slowly, savoring the taste. Pure heaven!



Markus ordered an omelette and he loved it.

Jamar arrived after we finished breakfast. 



“I'm going to get a full body massage in 10 minutes...”, Jamar said sheepishly “so I can only have a quick cup of coffee with you guys”

Jamar smiled. He looked happy. Happier than I've seen him in a long time. I knew he'd be even _happier_ after that massage. 

“Okay, we'll meet you on the beach then” I told him.

----------


## Clarity

We headed out to the beach, and jumped into the water. The water was the perfect temperature. I was in bliss.



We decided to put on our snorkel gear and float around in search for shells or fish. I loved floating in the ocean with Markus, holding hands and pulling random shells out from the sand. We would examine them together in the water..kiss, laugh... It's like being kids again. 

In those moments, there are no worries or stress. You're just there together and enjoying life. This is one of the many gifts that we get from Jamaica...one of the reasons we come back. This is what I look forward to the most...

 ...These beautiful moments in the ocean with Markus. 

After an hour, Jamar joined us in the water, he looked really chill and relaxed. The massage did him good.

I got out of the water to order a dirty banana from the bar and I was approached by a man on the beach.

“Jetski ride?”, He asked.

I gazed at the Jetski bobbing in the water. It did look a little appealing but I'd never been in a Jetski before. It wasn't really my thing. 

“Thank you but no.. we're just snorkeling” I said. 

“You can take the Jetski out to the middle of the ocean and see some REAL fish”

Now he had my attention.

“People _do that_?”

“Yeah, Mon... just ride out to those corals” he pointed to the distance “Jump off and explore the ocean. You can put your snorkel gear right here in the front compartment. Your camera too, cause it's waterproof.”

I contemplated this.

“$40 for 30 minutes... For you, I'll give you 45 minutes”

I bit my lip and continued to contemplate this. It sounded like an adventure. “I've never driven a Jetski, is it hard to drive?”

“No, Mon – real easy” He smiled.  He had a beautiful smile, but underneath that smile I could tell that he'd been trying all morning to get someone to ride his jetski without any luck and I felt compassion. I know it's hard during low season and His eyes looked hopeful. 

Why not?

I looked at Markus, snorkeling in the distance. He would LOVE this.

“Okay, you've got a deal” I said shaking his hand. “Can you fit three people on that thing?”

“Yeah, mon”

“One minute”

I dove back into the ocean and started swimming towards Markus and Jamar. 

_To be continued...._

----------


## sandy-girl

Interesting story Clarity. Wow! Your connection to Jamaica is very deep. Thanks so much for sharing this story. 

I hope Markus gets better soon. And Jamar is moving to Thailand? Interesting indeed. Keep it coming!

----------


## marley9808

WOW!
That's about all I can say at this point!

I thought I was excited, interested and waiting anxiously for more before......HA! Now I am REALLY hooked!
Can't wait to hear more about all of it! And I hope Jamar does log back on and tell us his story, I am really interested to hear that as well!
Thanks Clarity for sharing with us
Markus, get better soon, and have a safe and hopefully fast journey home to your "Ooman"  :Smile:

----------


## irie luv

Clarity, your trip report is so moving, I can just imagine what else is in store. Whatever it is it must be very moving for you. Everthing happens for a reason. Again you have great writing skills, I always feel like I am right there experiencing it too. (I sent Jamar a PM, let him know :Embarrassment: ). Thanks!!

----------


## Jamerican71

I'm enjoying this report.  Do you have any names of your family in Kingston?  It's a small world and you just never know if any of us have a connection.

----------


## Clarity

Thanks Sandy-Girl, Marley, Jamerican71 and Irie luv (I just told Jamar to check his inbox) 
Yes, the experience I had during my last trip was really moving for me and forever changed my relationship to Jamaica. It IS a small world, I didn’t realize HOW small… :Smile:  I'm looking forward to sharing the whole story. I'll have to change some names though because my whole family is really private. 

 I will update again soon. I have to log off, tidy up the house and run some errands. Markus is on a plane right now on his way home! He’s arriving TONIGHT! 
I’m so happy! I can’t wait to see him again!!

----------


## marley9808

That's GREAT news! So happy for you both! Also hope he is doing MUCH better now!

----------


## Clarity

Thanks Shauna! Unfortunately Markus lost his voice (from all the coughing) so he can only whisper. 
He says he can still whistle though and he's really happy about that. lol
Otherwise, he's doing *so much* better now!
I'm relieved! I've been so worried about him for the past four weeks.. I can't wait for him to be home already!

----------


## marley9808

LOL! Well at least he can still whistle, thank god!
I am relieved too, I know how worried you were and that is so much harder when you are far apart. I am glad you will both be reunited soon and all will be right with the world again, and of course, you can start planning that next trip....or at least adding to the irie box for it! Yay.....now log off and go pick up your hubby!!  :Wink:

----------


## Hubby-man

O.K., Folks, I am *almost* back. Thank you all for your kind concerns. It does matter to know you guys care so much  :Smile: . I am slowly getting back to health. It's good to be home!

This years trip to Germany was definitely one of the most exhausting experiences I can recall. In  four weeks I grew bacterial cultures at just about every place of interest to an Otolaryngologist (ENT). Once it was getting better in one place it started in the next.  My voice still tells the story of all the coughing and hacking. (My wife just told me I sound like the pedophile in Family Guy. That IS a good description!). 

My brain is also recuperating, lacking any form of creative energy after 3 weeks of having to be creative at work, when all I wanted to do was to lay in bed. So please have a little more patience and I will continue to report on this journey. I don't want to let you down after you became invested in our story, but I just need a little more time to get myself together and back to writing. Love always! Maybe more tomorrow?  :Smile:

----------


## pretty40

We'll gladly wait! Glad you are better...

----------


## Angel

Markus get well no hurry on trip report. Welcome back!

----------


## Maryann

Yay, Hubby-man, you're back!  No doubt you missed your wife and are feeling better already.  Looking forward to the rest of the trip report, but get well first.  It has been so interesting (again) especially with finding out Daisy has family in Jamaica.  How cool is that?

----------


## TizzyATX

> Thanks Shauna! Unfortunately Markus lost his voice (from all the coughing) so he can only whisper. 
> He says he can still whistle though and he's really happy about that. lol


Well...as long as he can _whistle_....

LOL

Glad he's on his way back to you and good health.... and we will soon get our long awaited trip report. HA!

----------


## marley9808

Hey Markus! Glad to hear you are home and on your way to feeling better! Not as glad as Daisy though, I am sure. 
Take your time getting yourself better and spending some much needed time with your woman, she sure missed you, as I am sure you did her as well.
We will still be here when you are feeling up to writing again....we don't mind waiting, it is nice to still have the reports to look forward to, if you take your time, it lasts longer!!

But I am not giving Jamar any excuses....he needs to chime in, I am REALLY interested in hearing his experience especially if it lead him to make such a life changing move....my curiosity has really peaked on that one!

Hope you are back to your non-pedophile sounding self in no time!

~Shauna

----------


## gerryg123

i think Clarity has kind of been hinting we might have seen the last of Jamar -- but I hope not!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Clarity, Hubbyman and Jamar,
Thanks.
I was unaware of this T.R. until now (today).

You've captured so much, it's almost a Negril primer.
Seriously this is very strong writing (travel writing but more than that) and I say that as someone who's had his travel writing published.
Your stuff could be the seed of a travel based book, especially the family history angle, simply great stuff, and Jamar finding a muse . . .

Your (collective) report is absolutely gripping.
I'm going to insist my girlfriend read your report before we leave because I believe you guys have illuminated aspects that make Negril more than just a vacation destination.
Much of your writing distills why we all must "_come back to Jamaica_."
Kudos!!!!

Mickey (my real name)

----------


## sandy-girl

@Rum-polephoreskin And this trip report is not done yet. Patiently waiting for the next installment. 

In the meantime, you should read Calrity and Hubbyman's first trip report which was very touching.

----------


## irie luv

Yaaaay my favorite virtual couple is back!!! Markus so glad to hear you are doing better. Love your optimism and looking at the bright side of things. I know your wife misses you like crazy(she told us  :Embarrassment: )! So glad that you had a safe journey to and fro. I know it feels great to be back home after so long! Welcome back, and by the way, I know you hear this all the time but your sideburns ROCK!!!

----------


## Hubby-man

@gerry123 No worries, I thought I had seen the last of Jamar many times. He is still here  We are gonna put the thumb-screws on right now and see if written words come out.  :Wink: 

Thank you all for your kind comments. Thank you Irieluv for the compliment on my side-burns! I'm almost shocked! I do get a lot of grief for them from Boss-lady! This is vindication.

And Rum-polephoreskin, that is one heck of a name! Thank you for your kind compliments.

@Everyone: Thank you so much for your concerns about my health. I hope Daisy has not worried you too much. She can be rather dramatic. And thank you all for your patience  :Smile: .

@Shauna: Yeah the Irie Box is filling up. I can't believe you know that term lol.  Daisy must have talked. I really can't wait to meet you and your husband. I feel like I know you guys, without ever having met you.

Okay, Triple update coming up

----------


## jamariquoi

Sorry for being M.I.A. Not gone, just really really busy. A lot of changes happening in my life. More about that a little later.

*Trip report continued:*

So we arrived in Negril and settled into the Grand Pineapple resort for the next three days 

My First impressions were that it was incredibly beautiful and amazing how close to the
waters we were. 

My room was less than 20 steps from the beach and I was just dying to get my feet onto that sand. 

Thats when I started to meet many of the locals. I noticed they were on one side of this imaginary line and the tourists on the other in their lawn chairs relaxing on the beach I couldnt figure out why that was many were trying to call me over to them.  Initially I tried to call them over to me on the resort side to no avail and thats when I figured out the line between resort beach and public beach. So I went over and chatted with a few of the locals and immediately people were beginning to offer me things. I was still in shock mode of just being in Jamaica and bought more than what I really wanted or needed. I had a hard time saying NO because I felt so bad for them and seeing as how they didnt have much and a few dollars here and there was not going to break my bank 

But as time went on and more and more vendors were trying to sell me stuff, I realized that it does add up and my bank would soon be broken, if I didnt learn how to get a tougher skin and say No thanks. I got the hang of it all eventually. It was all good.




All in all, I really enjoyed Grand Pineapple and the beach.




The next morning we took a wave runner out with Markus and Daisy for some fun, but INTENSE moments out into the middle of the sea 



(Basically the intense moment was jumping off the Wave Runner into the ocean and not being able to swim much because of the fear. We were really far out there... out in the deep waters

and all of us trying to get back onto that Wave Runner was an adventure in itself...).

----------


## Clarity

I have to agree with Jamar. The Jet Ski adventure was *not* exactly the cake walk I thought it was going to be. 

Markus will have a different take on this, but that's because he is a great swimmer with a scuba license. You can toss him out of a plane into the middle of the ocean and he'll be happily breast stroking back to shore. Jamar and I are doggie paddlers. I feel nervous when I can't touch the ocean floor with my feet

*The Plan:* Rent Jet Ski and park where the corals are, The three of us jump off and snorkel for a half an hour. Then we just jump back on the Jet Ski and ride back to land. Easy, right?

*The Reality:* First thing was the drama between Jet Ski owners. When they saw us putting three people on one Jet Ski, Another person stepped in offering us a second Jet Ski for Jamar to ride solo. Which infuriated the first Jet Ski owner that we had made the deal with. So there was a shuffle between those two involving some harsh patois i.e “bombaclaat” and “pussyclaat”. We just stood there frozen, while a group of German tourists watched the scene unfold sipping their rum drinks on their lounge chairs.

Eventually that was cleared up. 3 of us remained on one Jet Ski and we were off. Markus began to speed over the choppy waves, Jamar was almost tipped right off the back, but managed to hang on to my life jacket. 

Once we were out there bobbing in the middle of the ocean, I realized this was not going to be as easy as I anticipated. 

Markus jumped off first, this caused the entire Jet Ski to jerk over to one side... Jamar and I had to push our weight way over to level the Jet Ski and avoid it tipping over entirely. This was a slightly terrifying moment. 

_What do you do if a Jet Ski flips over when you're in the middle of the sea?_

Jamar jumped off next and so did I.

Foolish move on my part. The Jet Ski began to drift away, it was still idling. So we started swimming after it... which is harder than it sounds in a cumbersome life jacket. I felt a sting on my lower leg and then another one.

Jellyfish. Great!

Trying to get back onto a Jet Ski that is spitting water on your face is a challenge.. There were a number of attempts. Finally I managed to pull my weight up using the handle on the back. 

That's when I saw a light flashing on the dashboard indicating that we were running out of gas.

I didn't want to be stranded on a Jet Ski with no gas out in the middle of the Caribbean ocean... Dark clouds began to form overhead. Rain was coming..

Jamar looked slightly terrified in the water, I helped pull him back onto the Jet Ski with me. We both breathed a sigh of relief. My snorkeling plans were completely forgotten. My goal now was to get us all back to shore before we ran out of gas. 



But Markus was nowhere to be found. 

“Markus?!” I screamed “Markus?!” I started driving in circles while in idle, searching for bubbles.  The waves were swelling higher. I couldn't see him anywhere. I searched the endless horizon feeling panic in my chest.

----------


## Clarity

Markus emerged from underwater, far in the distance, holding a sea star in his hand “ I'm over here! Look I found a sea star!”



He began to swim towards us. He was enjoying this underwater snorkeling adventure and he couldn't understand why we both looked so freaked out.





Markus did some more exploring, and eventually climbed onto the back.. holding onto Jamar. “Okay, take us back to shore”, He said to me.

“I don't know how to drive this thing” I said (this was my first time on a Jet Ski) “and the gas light is flashing red”

“Don't worry about that, we still have enough gas to get us back to shore and to ride a few waves. Just Gun it”, He said. 

We jerked to a start and next thing I knew I was jumping over waves. It was more fun than I expected!!

We parked at the Alfred's floating platform, and took turns riding the Jet Ski solo. 

Despite the Jelly fish sting and moments of terror, I would definitely take a Jet Ski out again for a ride. (minus the snorkeling attempts) 



*Has anyone taken a Jet Ski out to Booby Cay? This sounds like it would be a lot of fun. If so, how much did it cost and how long did it take to get there?*

After the Jet Ski ride, we stopped in our rooms to shower and get dressed for lunch. We had some time before the Canoe webcast, so we decided to head over to Sunnyside bar to visit Maureen.

Markus is back... (so happy to have him home again!) so I'll let him take it from here.

----------


## Jaherring

Loving your report while sitting here bored at work! I really enjoyed my stay at the GP, and I didnt realize Ralston was not there anymore.

----------


## Hubby-man

Oh yeah, The Jet Ski experience... 

I was lucky enough to enjoy the luxury of a private jet ski in Florida for a few years, but I was really surprised that Daisy & Jamar would suggest that we rent one. They seemed really eager, but once we were jetting at 40 mph over the little waves catching a little air here and there, their faces turned a soft shade of green and they uncomfortably held on to the small seat behind me. The machine - while rather big – might just NOT have been intended for three passengers. As scary as that would be for anyone, my two companions are really more beach bums than open water enthusiasts.... 

We went out as far as we dared, not all the way out to the reef as we had planned, but the information from the gas-gauge was a little disconcerting.  I would suggest, that if you rent a Jet Ski, you pay first and ask the guy renting it to you, to make the trip to the gas station *before* you take a ride, rather than _after_...

After we had all taken a swim and climbed back onto the wobbly motor-float, we noticed that our seating arrangements  had been unkindly reversed.  We were now sitting in order of who wanted to get out of the water first, with Daisy in front. Since switching seats would have been a highly acrobatic experience and neither Jamar nor Daisy wanted to go back into the water again, Daisy became the default driver for the trip back. 

She was a little nervous at first, but once she felt the sporty machine responding neatly to her commands and the powerful motor between her legs roaring out at the slightest touch of her finger on a button, she was kind of hooked. While we were bobbing scarily back and forth behind her she leaned into spray and gunned it towards the beach, possibly because she wanted to get back to the safety of shore in a hurry.

In front of Alfred's Daisy slowed down to an idle and we hopped off on the platform to let Jamar have a go. We watched him from the platform as he drove circles around it, a little like an old lady on mobility scooter at Walmart: slow, a little dazed and slap-happy.  

We had to do something, so I started yelling at him to get his butt of the seat and drive standing up. “Come on Dude! Push down on that gas button! Don't be a wimp!” 

Peer-pressure always works! Within minutes Jamar turned from a grandma into Action Jackson, and soon drove standing up and hugging the corners, crossing and jumping over his own wake with a dramatic splash. We definitely all got our moneys worth!



Back on the beach I dropped the two passengers off and had another go myself. But I am not 20 anymore and there is a definite voice in my head now, that tells me I have a lot to lose. I am not the same person I used to be. We used to race through the mangroves on a jet ski knowing full well behind every corner the water way could be abruptly cut off by a branch or sandbank. We used to crash into the unforeseen obstacles, go flying into the shrubbery and got up to get some more bruises. Now I can't even let it rip on open water with out pissing my pants. I am getting old … and reasonable - yuck.

We went to grab a quick lunch. Then Daisy, who directed and managed every detail of our vacation, like a benevolent bridezilla, informed us, that it was time to see Maureen at the Sunnyside bar. So me and Jamar dutifully grabbed our wallets and trotted to the beach behind her. 

*Sunnyside Bar* is not far from the Grand Pineapple and right next to "ROOMS". Don't look for a sign, yet. They are saving up to have one painted. (I would have loved to paint one for them, but it didn't feel right to offer something, that would have taken work away from a Jamaican Artist. Plus it would hardly have been authentic).

On the short walk down the beach we made some obligatory promises to see peoples vending booths just to hasten our progress. We also have to keep a constant eye out for Jamar or he'll get lost and disappear somewhere with some shady character, only to return frustrated with more stuff he didn't mean to purchase. He already had one person chasing after him, demanding a ridiculous sum from him, for no more than the sharing of an herbal cigarette. 

Once we reached the vicinity of the sunny-side bar this was no longer a concern. I remember the first day we met Maureen and she almost brought a broom out to chase away a beer-mooching fellow. One look from her can kill any trespasser.

A tall figure was sitting on the bench in front of the bar one leg up and his arms slung around the knee. We hesitantly approached. Then Daisy and Maureen made eye contact. Their faces brightened and Maureen came around from behind the bar and opened her arms invitingly. 

Maureen's hugs, if you can get one, are brisk and economic. When you meet her you will find a sincere woman that has no time for nonsense. It's not that you can't tickle some playfulness out of her.  You certainly can, She is not cold at all. She is in fact very warm and kind, but she doesn't suffer a fool. From her mouth you can get an utterly sober view of Jamaica. She works hard and if you want something from her you need to show some effort. She doesn't just deserve one's respect, she commands it.



But if you do get her to smile and laugh, you are looking at one of the most beautiful and radiant woman we have met in Jamaica or anywhere else for that matter.  I personally enjoy strong women, after all I was raised by several.

We clumsily climbed over the ridiculously high bench that wraps itself around the little bar. And started off the boozy part of the day with a round of beers.

----------


## Hubby-man

*(Trip Report Continued from previous page)*

My friend who works in PR for Pabst Blue Ribbon had given me some "beer cozies" and charged me with taking some pictures in weird places during my travel. So I slid one of them over my red Stripe and posed for a picture. Maureen asked me what I was doing. I tried to explain, but judging by her facial expression she found this concept quite bizarre. “_It's just a beer,... with the wrong label. Why would your friend want a picture of it?_”. It kinda don't make sense.





Robert, Maureen's business partner, came and joined us on the bench-side of the bar. He brought a local newspaper and was studying the soccer results.

Before coming we had watched _"Three Sheets' Jamaica"_ episode a gazillion times and had seen the shows hard-drinking host brought to his knees by a nip of JB over-proof. Jamar had since been talking about JB non-stop and since Maureen had been the first to pour us that mysterious wet (back when she worked at the “For Real” bar), we kind of felt it was safest to continue the tradition and let Jamar have his first JB and Ting at Sunnyside, under the watchful eye of Maureen. She had almost not allowed us to even try the liquid and had given us one of those deadly disapproving glances upon ordering it. So we figured, if she said it was OK, then it was.

While Jamar was unwittingly sipping the strongest mixed drink of his life, and Daisy was in an intense conversation with Maureen, I talked to Robert about soccer. I really wanted to see a game, since soccer is kinda weird in the US (getting better though  ).



Robert offered immediately to take me to a game in MoBay that Sunday. To my surprise I heard though that barely anyone cared about the Premier League. Highschool soccer is what people here are really into. I wish I could have taken him up on that offer, but the few days we had in Jamaica just didn't allow for too many excursions.

We finished our beers and eventually said our good-byes. Daisy was itchy about leaving some message to let you all know we were still alive on Negril.com. So we sauntered a few feet further up the beach to find an internet cafe. 

Boozing pretty hard, me and Jamar decided to lay down under a sun chair, while indoors Daisy sent out word to whoever was waiting for it (according to her, getting on the internet was some sort of a national emergency).

----------


## Hubby-man

While we were waiting  and chatting, restless Jamar had found himself a dog to play with. He really missed his own canine, but this Jamaican puppy was a little hesitant and nervously moved forward and backward seemingly at the same time. Fear and attraction were obviously fighting an even battle inside her. Finally a stranger came over and offered the advice that “Hotdog” would respond most kindly to an offering of food. So Jamar un-crumbled his last dollars and went into the convenience-store-part of the internet cafe and procured some sausage bits in a can. 

Hotdog immediately fell in love with Jamar as soon as the can was opened. She didn't so much eat the sausages as she breathed them in. That made Jamar look at me like a puppy. 



Jamar: “We need more! Do you have money?” 

Me: “Boss-lady inside has the wallet.”

Jamar disappeared again and came back with two more cans. 

By now more neighbors had taken interest in the project and people were now offering suggestions as to which other animals might need a feeding. A contest of urgency ensued and after much discussion a pregnant cat won out and we searched the neighboring bar with a group of concerned citizens in order to find the needy mother. 



We found her lying down in the dust against the back-side of the structure. A little startled by the sudden emergence of a group of excited of people she tried to get up fast and run. But before she could get away with her swollen belly, we shoved some canned food in her face. She sniffed confused and quickly figured out, that we were probably not here to grab and drown her. Oh what a joy! Jamaicans are so capable of being right here in the moment. Everyone clapped and immensely enjoyed the kindness that was taking place. It was like a little mini-party - with dancing!

----------


## Hubby-man

Jamar had not partaken in the cat hunt, but had instead reinforced his relationship with Hotdog. Daisy had finished her business, unaware of all that had been accomplished outside. She was quite surprised when we suddenly had a dog following us down the beach, staying right by Jamar's side.



Of course we had forgotten all the rain-checks we had given the vendors on the way. So despite being cash-less, there was no escaping it. We had to browse through many many stalls, which is hard for me, since I hate shopping. One thing I have to mention though: in Jamaica you can definitely buy on credit. Not a vendor that won't send you home with even a 100$ item on credit. That makes the argument, that you have no cash, absolutely mute.

Jamar gifted each of us with a much desired shell necklaces, while we survived the experience without a single purchase, but again promised to return (which we did).

Throughout all the negotiations Hotdog had fallen asleep in the shadow of a table. We didn't bother to wake her up, she looked like she was having good dreams and a full belly...



Back at the Hotel Jamar wanted to immediately head back out to the beach to settle his debt. He is a little OCD like that. 

Some time passed and Daisy was very eager to get going and catch the sunset at Canoe. She searched for Jamar all over the hotel grounds especially at the beach where we were supposed to meet. We even used the zoom lense on the compact camera to peer down the beach to find him. He just wasn't there.




(Sunset and no Jamar to be found)

Finally I suggested to go check his room. Daisy knocked and out came a confused Jamar with bloodshot eyes. He had  enjoyed some Jamaican herbal medicine and in combination with the effects of the JB & ting, he was extremely..... _relaxed._

Daisy: “Come on Jamar!  We have to be at the Canoe, like yesterday!”

Jamar: “What? I thought we were gonna see a sunset.....”

Daisy: “That's already OVER! - besides it's called sunset webcast AT the Canoe! We're an hour late! Argh, come on boys, MOVE!”

Jamar: “I got a hold of my mom btw. , it's her birthday today. But she thinks I am in San Francisco.”

Daisy: “What??”

Jamar: “Yeah She asked me how the weather was in San Francisco. I really didn't know. Do you?”

Daisy: “WHAT?!.. umm, let's just go!”

*To be continued...*.

----------


## marley9808

OMG!! What a treat, I am so glad to have the incredible trip reporting threesome all back together again! This report has me smiling big and laughing hard! You guys are too funny. I was explaining to Raul that what makes this report so great is now seeing the same story through THREE sets of eyes. It is perfect, its like Jamar, the beginner is nervous at first but then immediately jumps into any situation with intense passion and determination. Daisy, in the middle with an even balance of excitement and responsibility, and Markus is the jump right in, balls to the wall experience all the excitement and experience from sun up to sun down without a care, at least until boss lady tells him it is time to move to the next place on the list!
HA!

I am loving this so much!

Glad to have you back Markus, and glad you are feeling better! I feel like I know you too, and Daisy and I cannot wait to party it up together in April, we are going to have a blast!

And thank you Jamar for giving us a little more of your trip report as well!
We are loving all of it!!


~Shauna

----------


## gerryg123

Very nicely done, my fellow Californians .... Amazing color on those pics -- don't know how you do it, but the images are magazine quality stuff!

----------


## Seveen

yeah the trip report is back on!
i can't help but notice how much more relaxed markus looks this trip
i love the tag team trip report - really fun 
so another trip planned for april - lol 
jamaica will do that to you :-)

----------


## sandy-girl

:Cool:

----------


## ralonzo29

So Marley9808 was cracking up while I was working on a website design for work. I try not to ask her whats so funny (she'll tell me when its something I need to know). She stops and looks at me and tells me that Markus, Jamar and Daisy have kicked it back in. SO I knew it was time to start reading. Well I was pleasantly surprised to read the continuing adventures of Daisy and the Boys  :Smile: .

----------


## irie luv

The jet ski adventure sounds like fun! Its the first thing I do when I get to the beach in Negril.Once you get the hang of it you just want to go full speed on the open water,theres nothing like it. Cute little dog, it looks like the exact dog that hangs at Alfreds under the tables.I went to Alfreds one time and the dog was sleep under my table for hours, I did not even know he was there until he got up and walked away, it was funny  :Big Grin: . I think he may have been a little toasted from the contact. I am a little scared of regular dogs, but the dogs along the beach seem so harmless. Great photos!

----------


## NOLAnmr

Hey Markus - I have a friend who does the local PBR marketing here in New Orleans too...  Great photos and writing by all 3...

----------


## Manda81

*12:12 AM. (seriously???) That was a disappointing discovery. I know Manda will understand what I'm talking about.*

Hahaha just like me waking up in the middle of the night.  So confusing when you're full of excitement and then have to try and fall back asleep. 

I only just started this read, as I had heard it was on a delay.  I am very happy to know that Markus is better.

I've just caught up on all 10 pages but sort of wish I had waited until you were finished because now I am sitting here waiting waiting anticipating more.  I love that each of you are giving your view of the same time/events.  Great report !

----------


## LadyP

I am really enjoying this report and happy that Marcus is back and feeling better, I can feel the love between you two and the love you both have for JA.

----------


## negrilaholic

I am really getting a kick out of reading your trip report! As soon as I am done writing out all my experiences on facebook, plan on doing a 'sanitized' trip report  here myself, but I already know it can't even come close to yours! I am loving this! and it was a real pleasure gettting to meet you in person, even if only very briefly!  :Smile:

----------


## Clarity

Thanks Ralonzo & Marley! – Shauna, your description of our vacation personalities had me laughing. “_Markus is the jump right in, balls to the wall experience all the excitement and experience from sun up to sun down without a care, at least until boss lady tells him it is time to move to the next place on the list!_ “ LOL! You have it right on the money! We can't wait to meet you both! :Big Grin: 

Gerryg123 – thanks for the compliment! – your trip is right around the corner now, right? We'll try to finish this TR before you and Brasi reach the rock. How many days do we have?

Seveen – Yes, we're hoping to go back in April for our anniversary. We don't have tickets or anything yet.. but we're filling up our “Irie box” as fast as we can and we're crossing our fingers that the cost of airfare goes down.

Yes we're hooked. There is no hope for us. My friends think we're crazy, but Jamaica has changed our lives in so many positive ways. There is nowhere else we want to be to celebrate our 10 year anniversary.

IrieLuv – Me too! I'm usually afraid of regular dogs. (I was attacked by German Shephards when I was seven years old) I'll cross the street to get away from one that is heading in my direction. The dogs in Jamaica don't frighten me at all. 

NOLAmnr – do you also get all the PBR merchandise and free coupons too? Haha, it's a great perk. I wish we also had a friend that worked for Red Stripe! 

Thank you LadyP! and Negrilaholic – It was great meeting you too! I'm looking forward to reading your “sanitized” trip report! :Smile: 

Manda81 – yeah, I knew you would relate! The first night is always the hardest. It's impossible to sleep when you're so excited. 

And I'm sorry that we're taking forever to finish this... it's been a stressful couple of weeks and I had to put our TR on the backburner to finish my finals. Now with the semester over and all the holiday craziness behind us.. we can finally finish up this trip report. I'm shooting for one update each day... at that rate, we could finish this in 10 days? We're going to kick it into overdrive. :Cool: 

Okay, Markus is up next...

----------


## Hubby-man

TRIP REPORT CONTINUED...

So when we last left off Daisy was in a hurry to get to the Canoe and walking ten steps ahead of us. 

Jamar protested that he didn't have any cash and Daisy reluctantly agreed to stopping at Negril's only reliable ATM at Scotia Bank downtown. 

Chicken, who usually conveniently  parked across the street from the Grand Pineapple was no where to be found. Instead another cab driver was parked at the lobby ready to go. 

As agreed we stopped at the bank, and both me and Jamar got out. Daisy, concerned for our safety asked the cab-driver to walk to the ATM with us, which he did with enthusiasm. While Jamar was taking out money inside the cabby lifted his shirt and proudly showed me the firearm he had stowed in his waistband. 

“How is _that_ making anything safer?”I thought to myself. Scenes from “Shottas” came to mind....

When we arrived at the Canoe, it was getting dark. A red glow illuminated the Horizon, while straight above the sky had already taken a darker shade. 

All three of us have been watching Rob & Lisa's webcasts for months. In our apartment It's a sort of ambient background noise. I feel like the Seastar Drummers live with us.

As you can imagine we stumbled up the steps into Canoe Bar with wild enthusiasm and expectation, like life-long fans invited to Oprah!

 We greeted the first  people we saw, sitting around a table on the veranda, with loud enthusiasm, screaming: “WE ARE HERE! WE MADE IT!” - The group stared back at us with empty expression all around. 

OK, so we stated our respective screen names, hoping for some sort of..... reaction? 

Me: “I am Hubby-man!” - Tada!

The group reacted alright, but by looking more befuddled then ever, Their expression clearly read:“Who _are_ you people?”. 

It dawned on us. These people have absolutely *nothing* to do with Negril.com. They just happen to have some drinks in the same bar where the webcast is. How mortifying. 

We were rescued from our embarrassment by *Lola,* who recognized Daisy and pointed us to the other room at the Canoe, where we saw the back of Rob's head silhouetted against a Laptop screen.

While Daisy stayed outside to chat with Lola for a while, Jamar and I hastened inside to get away from our humiliation, hoping to find other people with screen-names inside.

The inside of the bar was very homey and about the size of an average living room, decorated like one as well. Oddly for Jamaica, snow shoes and other alpine decorations adorned the wall. On the side of the room facing the Sea the windows weren't just open, but seemed entirely removed from their sockets to give unobstructed view of the spot, where the sun had set, towards which Rob's Camera was pointed. 



Rob had two guy pals on chairs next to him. They each had one arm leisurely draped over the backrest and held a drink in the other. Everyone seemed deep in conversation and we hesitated to speak to anyone, shell-shocked from our recent mishap.

 Instead we fled to the safety of the bar and ordered the discounted value pack of rum-punches.

With drinks in hand we plopped down on the sofa next to two ladies already seated there. We introduced ourselves and were relieved to find out, they had screen names too. Hurrah! We were finally physically in Negril.com.

 Like Tron we were now INSIDE the Computer.

Now here you have to forgive me. I am not super good with names and I know I am leaving out at least two folks here. The only names I remember are due to an ingenious mnemonic device. The Canadians (who must have been responsible for the snowshoes on the wall) introduced themselves as "Canadian BS",...or: *Bruce and Sandy*. 

An engaging conversation was started and we learned that we were dealing with some hard-core Negrillians. Of course we had a lot of questions. 

Then I noticed the silhouette of my wife behind Rob, shyly inching towards the silent man huddled over his computer equipment. She was folded over, as if that would make her somehow less noticeable and clutched a Rum punch close to her chest, as if it were the last thing she owned.

Indeed unnoticed she peered over Rob's shoulders at the screen, like a poor person, gazing at forbiddingly expensive merchandise in a jewelers glass case, careful not to touch anything. 

Daisy can be ridiculously shy. Rob (only without Lisa around, as Daisy explained much later) is not exactly Mr. Outgoing himself. While Jamar was in deep conversation I watched as the two neared the moment of recognition. 

Finally Daisy asked: “Who is online tonight?” Rob turned around. “Hi I'm Clarity.”She stuck out her hand. There was none of the fireworks or whatever one might imagine to materialize, when two people, who have long known of each other transition to knowing each other (not in the biblical sense, this somehow didn't sound right on the second read). Some people are explosive. This was a quiet encounter in as much as was observable from the outside. But at least for Daisy, I know, this was a meaningful moment.

Their first meeting was shy, but it should not be the last one on this trip. And for Daisy this was not the only big moment of the night. 

For weeks now, Daisy had prepared us to meet the famous Hurricane *Bea*, We had even seen her in a you tube clip, making the security guard blush, while trying to start a midday dance party on the beach. 

Her entrance was magnificent. Bella Bea was fashionably late and stopped on top of the stoop to regally take in the room. Her dark hair, which fell just passed her shoulder was adorned by a Hibiscus flower matching her dress, and the moment she came into the cameras view, the chatroom went  a flutter with comments about her shoes and wardrobe. 

We all got big hugs before she joined us on the couch,  Daisy now sat down for the first time herself. Jamar dived in with the typical flourish of questions. 

It was a jolly round that evening. The rum punches were VERY potent and it got late quickly. 

Our driver had arrived to pick us up. Bea opted to take our cab, since here hotel was on the way to hers. 
In hindsight not a safe decision as our driver was now more preoccupied with flirting than focusing on the road. After we dropped her off, he let out a loud sigh, turned to us and made some forward comments, to show that he was sad to see this particular fare go.

Before she left we made plans to meet Bea in front of the jungle a little later that night. Out front at 10:30.

I wasn't to fond of the whole Jungle idea, I am more into visiting naturally occurring Forests.  Having heard it described as an L.A. Style night club didn't make me like it anymore.

There was no talking Daisy and Jamar out of it. So next up was a night at *The Jungle*...

_To be continued..._

----------


## sandy-girl

The Jungle's up next....can't wait. I'm glad you're feeling better hubbyman. I've never seen the Hurricane Bea video, where can I find it.  :Cool:

----------


## gerryg123

great stuff. as for the taxi guy, this is why tourists should not run out on their fare!!!

----------


## marley9808

YAY!!!!!
So glad you are both back....and loving the trip report as always! Woo hoo  :Smile:

----------


## Clarity

Thanks S-G and Marley! 
More coming soon :Smile:

----------


## Clarity

Gerryg123 - haha - no kidding! that's a stunt I'll never attempt! :Smile:

----------


## Clarity

After meeting Bea, Rob, Bruce, Sandy, Lola, Jennn and others at the Canoe.. we headed back to the hotel to get changed for the Jungle.

I realized immediately that I had a problem...

I had only packed a pair of leather sandles and a pair of plastic flip flops. Not exactly the kind of shoes you wear with a halter top dress...which was wrinkled and mis-shaped on top of everything from being jammed in my suitcase.

I looked ridiculous.



“You look fine”, Markus assured me. “Yep, That'll work. Lets go.”

I rolled my eyes and I shook my head. I realized that he was going to be no help and neither would Jamar. So I headed out to the front desk area. 

A female security guard was chatting with some guys in the front. She recognized me and waved. “What's up?”

“Would you wear this to the jungle?” I asked her.

“Not with THOSE shoes” she laughed and shook her head. “Nu-uh, You *must* have some other shoes”

I shook my head. “I didn't have room in my carry-on luggage, what now?”

She looked me over, tilted her head to the side and rubbed her chin thoughtfully. “Do you have a black tank top and some shorts, denim perhaps? - you can pull off a casual look. There are all types at the Jungle, you see. Some girls are just wearing shorts and a halter top.”

I returned to my room and rummaged through my luggage some more... tossing clothes all over the room. (Yes, I know... day 2 and I still had not unpacked) 

I returned to her wearing this:



She gave me a thumbs up sign. “That's what I'm talking about. You're good to go”

Next time, I'll pack some dress shoes... but for now, This would have to do. 

We headed down Norman Manley Boulevard towards the Jungle. The night was warm, the tree frogs chirping in the distance. Taxis honked as they drove by. The Jerk Chicken vendors were setting up shop for the night and a crowd was already congregated around the Jungle entrance...

It was 10:30 – we scanned the crowds of people entering for Bea, but she was no where to be found.  I watched as girls in skin tight mini dresses walked by in high heeled shoes, but there was also an equal mix of casual. At one point a bus stopped, and a hoard of tourists came out in droves. 

We waited...and waited.. 



I confess they were just hamming it up for this shot. In reality, We were all in really good spirits. We are aware of how crazy it is in Negril. It's hard meeting up without a cellphone, even with the best of intentions.

After 11:00, we realized it was time to get in there before the line got too long. So we head on in.



Love this sign... What are TOUTS??

----------


## Clarity

The Jungle has two levels. It's much bigger than I imagined it would be. The top level was mostly tourists, the bottom level was darker with strobe lights and almost entirely local. We ordered drinks on the bottom first and played a round of pool



We were having a lot of fun, enjoying the music..

Markus noticed my new shiny bracelet from Bea... We had done a  traveling jewelry exchange. I showed it off to him



We went upstairs to do some dancing.. and this is the last picture we have with Jamar from that night



After that photo was taken, he disappeared onto the dance floor with a really cute girl on his arm. “I'll see you guys tomorrow morning” was the last thing he said.

He was gone.

That didn't take long.

That's when we met some guys that work as dance crew for a hotel beach bar. They showed us how to drink Magnum. Which is a local drink that has a high alcohol content that is mixed with Guinness. We all had a few rounds.. and the room began to spin.

We all moved downstairs and that's when it got a little crazy and um, dramatic... 

But Jamar is here and ready to write a few lines about HIS experience...So I'm going to pass the torch over to him.

----------


## jamariquoi

*Trip Report Continued*

While staying at Grand Pineapple, we managed to see the nightlife a little… 

Thursday night was *Ladies’ Night* over at “The Jungle”. My first taste of partying like a local had finally arrived… 

At first people were just starting to slowly flow in (We got there about 10:30pm) and it was a bit quiet… music was playing but no one really dancing…



 About 11:30pm all the foreigners who were there were on the dance floor and most of the locals were around the peripheral watching… I thought that was interesting. 

So I managed to get the courage to talk to a local girl that I met… her name was Sasha and she’s from Mandeville and was there for the weekend to party and get away from stresses back home… 

Around 2 am or so, Sasha and I get on the dance floor and from that point on, it looked as though all the foreigners took off (minus a few stragglers that had courage enough to hang around) and that’s when the locals all got on the dance floor. 

Let me just say this from what I saw: 

“WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW” 

The dancing that was going on…they call it “the dagger” was just insane. Think about watching a porn but translate that to the dance floor and that sums up what was going on in that club! Let me paint a clearer picture for you. It looked like everyone was having sex, but with their clothes on.

Sasha, who is a respectable young woman with a son and has been through so much tragedy in her life to say the least… so the idea that I was going to have my play was definitely out of the question with her, but still someone that I could respect easily! 

 All in all, had a real good night :Smile:

----------


## sandy-girl

Clarity, you looked fine in the first picture. What kind of shoes are you supposed to wear on the beach road? I'm not wearing anybody's heals on that road. 
I don't care what kind of dress I'm wearing... Have you seen the condition of that dirt road? 

I'm glad you guys are continuing the trip report...thought we lost you there.... Both you and Jamar have left us hanging on this installment though.  :Frown:  

I'm biting my fingernails with the suspense....

----------


## marley9808

Ok...so I don't know what I love more.....your story-telling or your pictures that go with it?
I LOVE reading your reports because you capture me instantly and I just cant get enough....but the pictures! Oh, the pictures.
First, it makes me laugh that somehow Clarity has become this elusive target for a picture.....even to show the outfits which must accompany the explanation...but NO head shot...like she is a member of the witness protection program and her identity can never truly be revealed...and then how it seems that each picture in each report goes so perfectly along with the story

She writes "there we were waiting outside for what seemed to be a long time"...then cut to a picture of Jamar looking tired and Markus looking at his watch.
She "shows him her new bracelet" cut to a picture of said bracelet with Markus pointing and looking in amazement

I LOVE it! It makes me laugh so hard....this is better than any book, movie or comedy sitcom. I can't get enough
And fyi....WHEN you guys come in April...oh this is going to be fun. I will be all about taking some of these photos....how fun!
You guys make me laugh. Love it!

----------


## Laurel

{{Clarity, Markus, & Jamar}}  This trip reporting is absolutely DELIGHTFUL!!  your stories and photos are a hoot! 

I so much enjoyed tagging along on your first trip reporting ... it is difficult to describe "that feeling" when Jamaica wraps her arms around your and envelopes your soul ... You two "got it" from the start! 

and now - how fun to get to follow along with these same "first reactions" shared from Jamar ~

We were sat at the table next to you three at Sea Star's reopening night with Luciano ... it was fun watching your "Celebrity Status" with the N.Commers and Boardies!!  what a great night that was!!

Write On you three!!  took a while to catch up  ....  took advantage of my sleepless night last night!!  now I am hooked and tagging along for the rest of this ride!  Good Fun!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I have to agree that Clarity's camera coyness is a salient trend in the pix.

Regardless the details about dressing for the Jungle is the kind information my G/F covets.
Just that blurb alone and how you handled it is going to aid her packing.
My guess is she'll now pack heels.

God bless you Fashionistas.

----------


## The Chooch

Clarity I just returned on 12/25 but I wanted to tell you my Rasta friend "mackenzie" told me he saw you guys at the Luciano concert a few weeks ago.
He was all excited to tell me, he said remember the couple that sat with us in April at the Luciano show, I was like yea I talk to them online, he like was I
 saw them again at the Luciano show!!!

----------


## booger

I'm with Clarity on leaving out the mug shots. I would rather not deal with the employer and the 20 questions regarding my escapades in Jamaica. So remember that Marley and Clarity, keep me out of the pics in April!!  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

LOL Booger....how about we just blur the face? We are definitely going to need you in some of these "Acting out the story" photos!.....even if we only use your feet or hands, it could still work I guess....ha! Too funny...this is going to be good!

----------


## brasi

I love this report, it's blog-style, with a tinge of journalistic, and a whole lot of creativity. Awesome job. 

...I will definitely say that this is my favorite "treatment" ever...you've upped the ante with the photo size, etc.  It's easy to see you've put a lot of thought into it. 

 And oh, to be so young, beautiful, and hip again (all three of you are stylin')...the trip must have been a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reaaallly cool report. More please!   :Smile:

----------


## brasi

double post durr

----------


## cinnni

Having fun tagging along...thanks for sharing.   :Smile:

----------


## ralonzo29

TOUT
In British English, a tout is any person who solicits business or employment in a persistent and annoying manner (generally equivalent to a solicitor or barker in American English, or a spruiker in Australian English). According to the American Bar Association, touting occurs when a person advertises, promotes, or otherwise describes a security for sale without disclosing that the person is being paid to do so.

An example would be a person who frequents heavily touristed areas and presents himself as a tour guide (particularly towards those who do not speak the local language) but operates on behalf of local bars, restaurant, or hotels, being paid to direct tourists towards certain establishments.

Gotta love the internet

----------


## Clarity

> I'm with Clarity on leaving out the mug shots. I would rather not deal with the employer and the 20 questions regarding my escapades in Jamaica. So remember that Marley and Clarity, keep me out of the pics in April!!


*Booger* – Deal! But the same goes for me. You can post a picture of my left eye or anything below the neck. haha  I like Marley’s idea about a blur filter for the faces. You and Marley can take as many pictures of Markus as you like though. He’ll jump in front of any and every shot. He loves being on film. We are complete opposites in that respect. 

*Marley* – Your witness protection comment had me cracking up!! We can’t wait to meet you! I’m trying not to psych myself up too much about it before we have enough money saved in the Irie box and actual tickets in my hand… but I can’t help it! and  *Ralonzo* - thanks for the TOUT definition! I had a hunch it was one of those quirky old fashioned English words

*Choochy* – Yes! It was great seeing Mackenzie again at Seastar ! They posed for a picture, that I'll post soon or PM to you!

*Laurel* – thank you for your kind words! The Luciano concert was so fun that night! It was so cool meeting so many awesome boardies! 

*Sandy-girl* – I agree! Walking with High heeled shoes on the beach road is just not practical. A lot of girls were doing it anyway.. in fact most of them were.

 I would have ended up face first on the concrete by the end of the night, so in a way my shoe situation was a blessing in disguise. 

*Rum-polephoreskin* – A pair of dress shoes (or fancy strap sandals) is a good thing for the GF to pack along. Especially if she wants to go out to the Jungle or get dressed up for a nice dinner on the cliffs.

Not necessarily heels though (Unless she is really good at balancing on uneven surfaces) Although Tic toc is able to pull off any and all fancy shoes with ease. She is the true Fashionista!

*Brasi* – thanks for the compliment!  I’m REALLY looking forward to your "Trail of Ashes" tour with Gerryg123. I’m going to try to get this trip report finished before you guys set foot in Jamaica…

….Although I think I’m running out of time here.  I wish we could be fast like the rest of you.

Time to crack the whip on Markus.

----------


## Hubby-man

I had managed to avoid having to go to the Jungle during our last trip. This time with Daisy and Jamar itching to go, the “Ayes” had it. 



Luckily things people say are relative and when someone describes a club in Jamaica as an L.A.-style club, it isn't necessarily very similar. There were no overly aggressive bouncers, brand-name clothing requirements or cold neon lights under the bar. Only the tiniest fraction of the place was closed off for bottle service. The VIPs were in the minority.

While we waited for Bea we had ample time to study various groups of people going in. A lot of boys were wearing their best jeans and some brought as much bling-bling as their necks could support (Sidenote: I just read the term “bling” originated in Jamaica. Any credence to this? There sure is a lot of it on the Island). We saw purple suits and even one guy fitted from head to toe in silver tweed. The girls presented lots of leg in short skirts and hot pants, and tops that equally showed off, what they had to offer. But I also wasn't the only guy in beach sandals.

As you already know Bea didn't make it that night. So eventually we decided to head on in. Ahead of us was a large group of girls, who were pleading with the bouncer. 

You can find *The Rules* of the club in a photo in Daisy's entry (see previous page). Here is a word of caution: Should you visit the Jungle, _do not jeopardize your welcome by making a joke about how your friend is in any of the disallowed professions mentioned on that board_. It might seem funny at the moment, but it's like saying “bomb” at the airport. We watched the aftermath such a prank unfold with a group of girls in front of us, while the bouncer just waived us through. 

The club itself is quite receded from the gate. Eventually we came to the end of another line, split in two files for male and female. Before entering you will be thoroughly searched and the contents of your purse might be emptied and investigated. If you are like us, you might like to know this before going. There were a few items in my and Jamar's possession that we lost at this juncture. Forget hiding anything cleverly. Luckily there were no serious consequences. 

The club was still empty and it amazed us how all the people that passed the gate could so utterly disappear in the large space. So we hung around here and there, explored the different levels and had a beer at each of the empty bars. There were cuddle couches, several pool tables, a gift shop and even an albino python in a glass cage, busy shedding it's skin. 

The upper-level, open to the night breeze, was most popular and around midnight it began to get crowed with fist pumping tourists that enjoyed the dance-floor music offered. There was somewhat of a Jersey-shore vibe going on and we stayed on the sidelines watching with amusement, while Jamar scanned the crowd for some of the opposite sex to talk to, someone that preferably wasn't married to me. 

He found two pretty girls alone at a table and moved in. I have to give the man kudos. I don't know, if I have mentioned this before, but when he sees someone he likes, he goes for it. 

We followed, in case he needed a wing woman or man, but soon found ourselves free to do what ever.

  Daisy struck up a conversation with a few locals, some of which worked at the hotels here. We shared a few Magnum and Guinness and eventually decided we had enough of the upper deck. 

One of the guys offered himself as an unsolicited guide and led us down a dark stairwell to the infamous downstairs dance-floor. The air was thick with dry ice and cigarette smoke and it was exceedingly warm from the closely crammed bodies everywhere. 

We had a hard time staying together. Eventually we ended up on the other side of the room on a step with perfect view of the goings-on. 

Two huge towers of sub-woofers on each side of the DJ-station blasted hard Reggae Tunes. Each bass note compressed the air to such a degree that the a small amount of air escape from my lung each time the sound waves pounded against my soda-plexus. The floor-boards and everything else was bend to its limit by the vibrations, the buildings integrity itself seemed at stake. 

Oddly the dance floor was empty. All around its edges though, buds of movement slowly blossomed and by the minute the action was getting heavier. 

A girl dressed entirely in gold, like a bond villain, was lost in highly athletic intercourse like contortions, pumping and heaving her midsection against an imaginary partner on the floor below here. The whole time she held her golden purse out at arms length to the side, as if not to get it dirtied in the commotion. Three of her girl-friends in equally flashy attire hooted and screamed, cajoling her into further more extreme contortions. It was getting wild!

All the beer had to eventually come out. I asked Daisy to join me on the search for a rest-room, since I didn't know if I could make it back to the same spot. But she was in a conversation with our new acquaintance, so I left the two alone.

When I got back, ten minutes later, the fellow was giving her “dance-lessons”. Needless to say, this ended the “Night at the Roxbury” for me. Call it a cultural misunderstanding, but I am just not cool with that stuff. There is dancing and then there is the kind of stuff, I don't let no-one do with my wife, especially, while I am in the bathroom. 

I almost whacked the kid. And, holy sh*t, I was angry 

*Message:* 
Guys: Stay close to your girl at the Jungle! 

So like an angry Ulysses I grabbed my woman, parted the sea of people, and stormed out of the establishment, leaving a somewhat confused hotel-dance-instructor back in a cloud of dry-ice.

 I know I might have over reacted, but when Jamar said in his trip report (and I quote): “WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW” about the dancing there,...well, let _that_ be my defense. 

Away from the cigarettes smoke and ripe body odor, I calmed down a little. Daisy was equally in shock and unaware of having done anything to warrant such a strong reaction. So we exchanged a few more thoughtful remarks about our feelings  and quickly forgave each others behavior. 

I am so lucky.  It doesn't even matter whether I am in the right or wrong, but the fact is I am in a relationship, where in eleven years, we have never gone to bed angry at each other. And I know I am more stubborn, but she always finds a way to make it all look ridiculous and make me remember the things that are really important. That is not a super power of “hubby-man”. That is the most awesome quality of “clarity”. 

So that's how we ended up in XXX....

_To be continued_

----------


## monk

> Mixing it with Ketchup helps cool down the sauce and once I found the perfect mixture, I was in heaven....


SACRILEGE!

lol just kidding...you know you guys can buy some from him right? and he will tune it to your tastes...

----------


## gerryg123

Great stuff. I can so picture the woman in gold even though I'm sure i've never seen her!!! I have a surreal memory of The Jungle, something I did not put in my trip report last time. When we walked out, there were a BUNCH of huge crabs criss-crossing their way through the streaming crowd.

Now I KNOW that's not an L.A.-style thing!

----------


## monk

> TOUT
> In British English, a tout is any person who solicits business or employment in a persistent and annoying manner (generally equivalent to a solicitor or barker in American English, or a spruiker in Australian English). According to the American Bar Association, touting occurs when a person advertises, promotes, or otherwise describes a security for sale without disclosing that the person is being paid to do so.
> 
> An example would be a person who frequents heavily touristed areas and presents himself as a tour guide (particularly towards those who do not speak the local language) but operates on behalf of local bars, restaurant, or hotels, being paid to direct tourists towards certain establishments.
> 
> Gotta love the internet


kinda...in the jungle it has more to do with people harassing for things illicit...like some of the scams the beach higglers run...

----------


## monk

> Luckily things people say are relative and when someone describes a club in Jamaica as an L.A.-style club, it isn't necessarily very similar.


god man, you said it, they are nothing alike at all. they close at 1 or 2 first of all in L.A. and there is no where near the pretension, nor the lame music.





> When I got back, ten minutes later, the fellow was giving her “dance-lessons”. Needless to say, this ended the “Night at the Roxbury” for me. Call it a cultural misunderstanding, but I am just not cool with that stuff. There is dancing and then there is the kind of stuff, I don't let no-one do with my wife, especially, while I am in the bathroom. 
> 
> I almost whacked the kid. And, holy sh*t, I was angry


I don't think you overreacted at all, I think you were well within your bounds especially if your friend there knew you were her man, that was disrespect and you were right to stand up. years ago that would never have flown and it shouldn't now.

----------


## Sweetness

Oh I love these reports.  *My vote for the best Trip Reports of 2012* - the stylee, the vibe, the vivid writing - thank you guys - can't get enough so more more more.   Never been to Jungle but now feel like I have.

----------


## Jambarney

Must agree w/Sweetness. Incredible report and love the pic's and videos. 

All 3 of you did/are doing an incredible job with this report and are an absolute breath of fresh air to the board.

What a journey seeing Negril thru your and Markus eyes and the approach to the report is so cool.

Irie! / Jamb

----------


## marley9808

Agree Sweetness!
They have my vote too

And I just love all of their styles, each for different reasons.

P.S. Clarity, we can't wait to meet you two either!! And it is fine to get excited..because I just KNOW it will happen....that irie box will fill up with exactly what it needs, I have faith!

----------


## sandy-girl

I'm afraid to go to the Jungle now. Love your writing style guys makes me feel like I'm there with you..




> I am so lucky. It doesn't even matter whether I am in the right or wrong, but the fact is I am in a relationship, where in eleven years, we have never gone to bed angry at each other. 
> And I know I am more stubborn, but she always finds a way to make it all look ridiculous and make me remember the things that are really important. 
> That is not a super power of “hubby-man”. That is the most awesome quality of “clarity”.


Just love this..You guys have such a great relationship.  :Smile:

----------


## Laurel

nice ~

----------


## LadyP

BEAUTIFUL!!!  I told you guys I could feel the LOVE between you two and Marcus you didn't over react at all you did the right thing.

----------


## Seveen

i just got back from cruise agony and found some updates from clarity, hubby-man and jamar - keep it coming - this made me smile :-)
thanks for sharing - i KNOW trip reports are labors of love and i love y'all for continuing yours - yippee

----------


## Patty Sather

Sweetness, I also agree..I would buy this book! You guys are amazing.....

----------


## Clarity

Thank you so much everyone for your nice comments! There have been so many awesome trip reports this year that I enjoyed. Manda81, Gerryg123, Patty SatherTicToc, Sprat, Sweetness, marley, Tizzy.. that's just naming a few of them.  I don't think this report would qualify for an award - Unless,  there was a "*The longest time to complete a trip report AWARD"*, I'm sure we would win _that_ haha! We WILL finish this. We're determined. thanks so much for the compliment though! It definitely brightened our day and motivated us to keep writing :Smile:

----------


## Clarity

P.S. Seveen - You mentioned "Cruise agony". What happened on your cruise?? 
Hope it wasn't anything too bad :EEK!:

----------


## Clarity

*Trip Report Continued...*

So there we were having an intense discussion on the side of the road..after an abrupt dramatic exit from The Jungle..

And let me tell you, Norman Manley boulevard at 2:45 AM is not the ideal location to have this kind of discussion.. Cars are whizzing by and honking every two seconds.. vendors are interrupting to offer you everything under the sun, the smoke from the Jerk Chicken barrels  blurring your vision and the intoxicating smells tickling your nose... It's an absolutely insane cacaphony of sounds, smells, visuals all around you. 

"Markus I didn't mean to..."

"Cigarettes?" a voice interrupted 

"No thank you" I said trying to be polite, then I turned back to markus "I love you and..."

"Ganja?", the voice interrupted again

_Do you see what I mean?_

Eventually we gave up on trying to talk and  just started to kiss. Who is going to interrupt a kissing couple? All the noises and craziness faded away..

 That's when we felt a presence beside us..we both turned slowly. Someone was inches away from our faces, waiting expectantly. 

"Come on in you two! Come on in and enjoy a drink! Best prices here!" Someone said gesturing with a smile. He was slim with a backwards baseball cap. 

I looked around in confusion. "Where?", I asked

"Right here! Come on in! Best place in Negril", he said. Apparently we were making out in front of an establishment somewhere between the Jungle and the Grand pineapple. 

I looked at Markus and he smiled. "Sure, Why not? lets go in and have a quick drink."

He led us past a bunch of picnic tables into a courtyard. A scantily clad woman was leaning against the front..talking to a man. Another two women wearing really short mini skirts and halter bikini tops were hanging out together. They stopped talking and stared at us as we approached.

That's when I looked up and saw the name of the bar we were about to enter... everything fell into place.

*Triple XXX night club.
*

"whoah...Oh.. um, wait", I said laughing and I stopped in my tracks. I was trying to remember what I had read about XXX on the Negril.com...I knew about scrub a dub and the rooftop... but not a lot about this place. Although the name in itself gave me an idea what to expect inside.

The guy that was guiding us in, turned around and said "Oh don't worry, women are welcome here. It's very relaxed place. Nice place. No worries"

_riiight._

Markus was holding my hand and he looked at me. "Wanna leave? We can find another place on the strip to grab a drink"

My curiosity was now way stronger than my desire to leave. Plus the other girls were watching me. I didn't want to look like some stuck up prude. I'm standing right in front of the entrance and I'm going to run away? Besides, How bad could it be? 

"No, it's fine." I said "lets grab a drink here."

So we entered XXX - It was dark inside and nearly empty. In the corner a lone woman was dancing on a pole. It wasn't really dancing in the traditional sense, it was more of a tired hip shake every few seconds. She was wearing next to nothing.... just a lot of _string_. 

There were three men watching. One of the men was incredibly drunk.. He was staggering inches from the stage with his arm outstretched. There was a five dollar bill in his hand.. he was trying to hook it into her g-string... but he couldn't do it. He was just kind of teetering back and forth.. trying to maintain his balance.. his eyes glazed over and nose bright red. 

This wasn't what I imagined inside a strip club...I thought there would be strobe lights, woman gyrating wildly, men cheering.. lots of money being thrown around and craziness at every corner. I was kind of disappointed. 

We went up to the bar. I ordered a JB and Ting.  he ran into a backroom to get the drinks and emerged from another door. 

"Is it usually this empty on a thursday night?", I asked the bartender.

"No it's going to fill up in about an hour when The Jungle closes...that's when the party really starts" He explained. 

I couldn't watch that guy trying to get that dollar into the dancers g-string any longer, so we went outside with our drinks. There are picnic tables in the courtyard to the right when  you step out..We sat down there with our drinks. The night was warm, the stars were bright.. it was actually the perfect location to observe the craziness on Norman Manley Boulevard. 

Someone greeted us, His name was Greg. he owned the restaurant to the left of Triple XXX night club. We started talking... eventually more people joined in the conversation. It didn't take long before the picnic table was filled with people. 

The dancers stood around on the sides, observing the conversation... eventually joining in to the discussion themselves. The topics were really fascinating.. living in Jamaica, growing up in jamaica.. places to go, things to see...history of Negril

Greg showed us some older Jamaican Dollar bills



I ended up talking with some of the dancers about childhood shows I watched in the states, They talked about shows they used to watch in Jamaica.. we laughed at some of the similarities.. and the differences...I had been so intimidated by these dancers when I first entered and now we were all sitting together in a group, talking about our childhoods. Everyone was in good spirits, I didn't expect to have so much fun at XXX

Markus with Greg and one of the dancers..



More and more people started streaming in.. The dancers had to leave to leave our picnic table to accomodate the men that were arriving.. I watched as they did their thing, but with different eyes this time... I had this  feeling of respect, compassion and understanding for the women I met that night. Their lives are hard, but they have a drive to overcome their circumstances. Some of them are going to school, some of them are supporting large families..they all had goals that were bigger than dancing at XXX. I still think about them now and wonder how they're doing.. Some conversations in Jamaica can be intense and eye opening. They stay with you long after you've left. 

The JB & Ting had hit me pretty hard and  It was really late.. (or really early..however you want to look at it) and the Jungle crowd was arriving. It was getting rowdy and wild. The last thing I wanted was another run in with "the dance instructor". It was time to head back to the Grand Pineapple..

We all said our goodbye's, Greg told us to come back some morning and he'd whip us up a delicious plate of Ackee and Saltfish. 

We stumbled back to the GP. It had been a looong first full day in Negril. The sun would soon be rising. We eventually collapsed smiling and utterly exhausted into bed.

----------


## Delta

Imagine my surprise when I log on to tell you all happy new year and I stubmle upon a Clarity and Hubby Man report!  Happy New Year to me!!!  I will admit I didn't read anything the rest of you all said (I'm going to go back through and read it I promise), I was intent on reading as much of this report that was available.  Glad ou guys enjoyed!  Still haven't had a chance to get back and now I have the desire again.  Sorry you were sickie poo Markus.  Oh Welcome to Jamaica Jamar.

----------


## Cali

> *Trip Report Continued...*
> 
> I watched as they did their thing, but with different eyes this time... I had this  feeling of respect, compassion and understanding for the women I met that night. Their lives are hard, but they have a drive to overcome their circumstances. Some of them are going to school, some of them are supporting large families..they all had goals that were bigger than dancing at XXX. I still think about them now and wonder how they're doing.. Some conversations in Jamaica can be intense and eye opening. They stay with you long after you've left.


I love this part of your post.  There are people that will judge women for making the choice to work at a place like this and you actually took the time to chat with them and see that there is more to them than just dancing.  

Glad you and hubby made up after leaving the Jungle  :Smile:  and bigup to him for understanding you meant no disrespect.

----------


## gerryg123

Look at the smile on hubby man's face ... For someone purportedly upset a few moments earlier, he recovers quick!

----------


## Clarity

Hey Delta! Long time no see!! :Big Grin: 

Cali – I’m glad too…

Gerryg123 – haha!  Make no mistake, Markus was *pissed off* earlier that night.

I intentionally avoided writing my side of this story but  I would just like to state one thing for the record, before everyone reading this starts Judging me and thinking I’m some kind of floozy that goes wild the minute her husband turns his back…

 I wasn't getting daggered on the dance floor swinging my top like a flag over my head or anything like that. 

Yes, my guard was down and I accepted the offer for a dance lesson. We had been both been chatting with this guy most of the night. He was fully aware that we were married so I didn’t think there would be anything wrong with this. When it became inappropriate, which it did… I told him to stop and he did.  Markus witnessed this and was understandably angry. I’m REALLY glad he walked away instead of punching the guy. I didn’t want to experience a brawl in the jungle… :EEK!: 

We left immediately, He was in a rage…we talked and then He was over it.  We were off onto the next adventure.

Markus is amazing in that respect. We’ve been married almost 10 years and he knows me better than anyone else on this earth. He knows I’m head over heels for him. He’s not just my husband, he’s my best friend. We have an understanding of each other and a love that I will never take for granted. I’m grateful every day to have him in my life. 

Someone brought this up in a trip report once… I think it was you, Gerry --  Jamaica is a *really* sexual place. Anybody who ventures out to explore the nightlife and stays out past 2 AM will probably encounter a few intense situations. A word of advice to couples, be prepared for this and make sure you’re secure with yourself and your relationship.  (And don’t make the stupid mistake I did.)

Markus is not the Jealous type and neither am I. We _still_ had some drama. Everything is just so heightened in Jamaica.. the visuals, the sounds, the tastes, the weather…Somehow it’s easy to find yourself in situations you never imagined, like Alice falling through the rabbits hole.

 Afterwards, you feel so enriched from the whole experience and learn so much more about yourself. 

Just some thoughts I wanted to share…

Oh and *Sandy-Girl*, Don’t be afraid of the Jungle. Downstairs after 2 AM may not be for the faint of heart, but Upstairs is completely and absolutely PG.  :Smile: 

Day 3 coming up: Trip to Mayfield Falls and Meeting my relative

----------


## booger

The dance instructor dude moves in as soon as Hubbyman steps away? What a chump..... 

 What better way to get over a little perceived jealousy then hitting a strip club! 

Patiently waiting for the next installment........ :Cool:

----------


## Seveen

clarity please clean out your PM box - i'm want to send you my agony cruise trip report - and you are over your limit :-)

Clarity has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

----------


## gerryg123

Can't wait for the next installment. 

And what have learned? Negril 101 -- If you're attached, do NOT go solo to the Jungle bathroom!

----------


## marley9808

Clarity-
You're explanation was really great....though I doubt it was needed because I seriously couldn't imagine that one single person on this board had any thought close to you being a "floozy that goes wild the minute her husband turns his back" The love you two share is pretty apparent and obvious, even Stevie Wonder could see it!
I also don't really think that Markus' reaction was over the top. I think it was warranted but I am happy that neither of you let it ruin your night. The ability to get angry, talk it out and then move on is a great ability!

Your love and your relationship is very inspiring and very sweet!
Glad you both were able to put it behind you and still have fun...as well as a great story to tell.
I am so glad to have read this story now because I remember when you first returned you mentioned that you went to the Jungle and Markus was not a fan but then you left and went to XXX....and I was laughing thinking really? Not a fan of the Jungle, but you enjoyed XXX?
Hahahaha, too funny...but now I get it!

----------


## Clarity

*Seveen* - I just deleted a few messages, so now it should go through! Look forward to reading your TR!

*Gerryg123* - Well put, That about sums it up!  :Cool: 

*Booger* - Chump is a good description. XXX was the first strip club I've ever been too, not as _risqu_ as I imagined it in my head.

*Marley* - Love the "..._even Stevie Wonder could see it_!" lol  awww Thanks, Shauna :Embarrassment:  
And yeah, now you see why I liked XXX more than the Jungle. As crazy as that sounds!
I think we'll stick to Alfreds from now on.

----------


## marley9808

LOL!

Oh and by the way, when I said I thought his reaction was warranted, I meant towards the guy, of course, not you.
Jealous or not....you are his woman and he must protect his woman! LOL

----------


## monk

it's a typical move from a more and more prevalent kind of person. i hope it didn't sound like i was casting aspersions to you clarity, i've seen the scene play out lots of times it comes from a really and falsely inflated ego and can sometimes be quite brazen so am glad markus stood up to it, you were disrespected also if i have the scene right. a lot of people feel like they have to 'go along with it' because it's 'culture' etc etc but you don't and plenty of people who belong to that culture don't either so you're in good company. sounds like you put the kabosh on it as soon as the line got crossed anyway. hopefully people begin to restore a sense of respect for themselves and others again so far that reason alone am also glad some anger was flashed, especially if it was quickly extinguished.

you offer a valuable insight into some of the people who populate what might be called the seedier aspects of negril. if you want to make a difference in these people's lives there is an establishment in negril- although now it is somewhat shared with the Hart foundation, called Theodora house. Most people choose that kind of life because they don't have many choices to actually make. The pressures which drive people into that are extremely poignant.

it is one of the oldest professions but i think that speaks less to the profession and more the fact that for ages mankind cares not for his sisters anymore, as the smaller gong sang.

----------


## Sweetness

wow Monk - you speak the truth as always and I admire your skillz.

----------


## sandy-girl

> *a lot of people feel like they have to 'go along with it' because it's 'culture' etc etc but you don't and plenty of people who belong to that culture don't either so you're in good company.*


Love this Monk..This is great advice for some that would not know what to do in said situation.

----------


## sandy-girl

Here are some articles on Theodora House. Thanks for the great info Monk..

http://www.newjerseynewsroom.com/int...ting-sex-trade

http://www.usaid.gov/press/frontline...ica090919.html

There website is listed as---- http://www.theodoraproject-negril.org/  --- it's not working though.. *Does anyone know how to contact them?*

----------


## monk

well sandy they had some funding issues and combined programs with Heart National Trust. I'm not sure what the division is.

http://www.heart-nta.org/

with these kinds of things, you really need to be on the ground and patched into the network who are working on the problem. people in general are not forthcoming with info, basically because any place that needs to protect women must maintain extreme levels of discretion. my girlfriend wanted to volunteer at just such an establishment, unfortunately I made the first introductory call and their flags went up.

this gentleman may have some further resources to the kinds of places that theodora was more aligned to before the switch to the heart partnership.

arthur dot hall at gleanerjm dot com

NEET also works with several orgs that work in this area.

Sorry if this is off topic.

----------


## sandy-girl

Thanks for the information Monk.  Clarity. I'm sorry for hijacking your thread, I thought the information was worth knowing, *Hijacking Over*

----------


## Clarity

Thank you Monk for the great information and links that you shared. (and the article links you provided too, Sandy-girl)
Not to worry, I didn't feel like you were casting aspersions by any means, I really appreciate your perspective. There is a lot of truth in your words
You also don't have to apologize for "hijacking" the thread. LOL. This is relevant to what we were writing about in our trip report. I really reading enjoy discussions that form from our observations. Especially something that is important and educational like this. 
So please keep it coming

----------


## Clarity

and sorry for the delay in continuing the trip report. I had an unfortunate bout of food poisoning from some under-cooked shrimp in a Tom Yum Soup dish I ate the other day. Ugh..Good times...  This is the second time this has happened to me. You would think I'd have learned by now...If the shrimp tastes a little funny* don't* eat it.  :Frown:

----------


## Clarity

I'm feeling 100% better this morning and I'm about to post the next part. Jamar will be updating today too. :Smile:

----------


## Clarity

*Trip Report Continued...*

I woke up with a pounding head the next morning, the sunlight was streaming in from our hotel windows.. and it hurt my eyes. I moaned and covered my head with blankets. I quietly resolved to never stay out that late again...at least not on this reach. 

Markus sat up slowly...and looked around the room with puffy eyes, utterly disoriented. His hair was sticking straight up. Apparently I looked equally as fabulous.. and we both started laughing at eachother. 

I stumbled out of bed and turned on the TV to the Jamaican weather channel to find out the time.

_11:45 AM._

“I think we missed breakfast...” I mumbled while fumbling in my suitcase for the bottle of Excedrine I had packed. 

I showered and got dressed, Markus was still shaving when I told him that I was going to see if there was any coffee left in the kitchen area. 

I love the way the beach looks in the morning.. the water is calm and it's utterly peaceful. 



Tomorrow we would be moving to the cliffs, so I sat down for a few minutes with my coffee before returning to our room. I just wanted to soak it all in while I could..



The German tourists were in their respective places, wide awake and already sipping on Dirty Banana's. They had probably been up since the crack of dawn. They always sat in the same beach chairs every day, all day long... They had incredibly dark tans and utterly relaxed postures. I suspected this was their second or third week here. 

I remembered how I used to have one month vacations when I lived in Germany...
Those were the days...

I brought the coffees back to our hotel room. Markus was out on the balcony taking pictures of the insects and wild life.

“Hey honey, Take a look at this cool spider”.. He said



I'm terrified of spiders, and this one made me shiver involuntarily because it was so weird looking. 
*Does Anyone know what kind of spider this is?*

“Did you find Jamar?”, Markus asked.

I shook my head.

After coffee we decided to pound on Jamar's door and wake him up. 

Today was the day that we were planning on going on our first excursion. Mayfield falls! We had been hoping to set off at 9 AM the latest, so we were a bit behind schedule. 

Jamar emerged from his hotel room bleary eyed, but smiling. He told us about his night with Sasha. Apparently he had also stayed out until the wee early morning hours. We all sat together talking on beach chairs..beach gravity was beginning to hit and we had to get moving.

It was at that moment I remembered that we were supposed to pick up a handmade necklace purchased from a vendor down the beach..

Markus and I headed over to the vendor station next to Roots Bamboo and Jamar stayed back to drink some more coffee...We picked up our necklace, chatted with a few vendors...



then realized we were running out of time, so we started rushing back across the beach to our hotel

----------


## Clarity

That's when I heard _“DAISY!! DAISY!!!!_”

The voice was coming from Alfred's, I squinted and gazed into the distance to make out who on earth was calling my name.

It was *Bella Bea*!

She was sitting with her Mother and her mother's friend at Alfred's. We walked on over to her and she introduced us. 

“I'm so sorry about last night!”, Bea said urgently “I decided to take a little nap and I set my alarm for 10:00 so I could meet you guys at the Jungle... but I slept right through it. I ended up waking up at 4 AM! I can't believe that happened! I feel so terrible...I hope you didn't wait too long for me”

“No worries! We didn't wait long” I assured her “It's really okay!”

Bea is incredibly sweet and it was good seeing her again. 

“Come have lunch with us. We just ordered.. let me get you a menu”, She said “you can tell us all about the Jungle”

“Unfortunately, We can't stay for lunch... we have to go to Mayfield Falls today”, I said

“Today?”, Bea looked at her watch. “It's almost 1:00 already!”

“I know. We got a late start.. but this is the only day we can actually do it.” I explained

“Oh in that case.. go go go!! Have fun!”, She urged. “We'll catch up with guys later”

----------


## Clarity

So after our saying our goodbyes to Bea and her mom, we headed back to the Grand Pineapple to grab some lunch before contacting Chicken about a ride to Mayfield falls. 

Of course Markus and I couldn't resist a really quick dip in the ocean on the way...so refreshing...

After that, We packed our plates with delicious food.. jerk chicken, curried goat, pasta, salads... (I had heard that food at budget all-inclusives are usually rubbish, but GP meals have been consistently good) and we all sat down to eat.

At the end of the meal, I realized we didn't have any Jamaican Dollars left for a tip so left the table to grab some cash from our hotel safe.

*****

When I returned from the hotel room, I saw that Tayshaun (Grand Pineapple, Front desk) was now sitting there with Markus and Jamar.

They were all smiling at me. Big strange smiles.

“What's up?”, I asked easing into the chair slowly. I couldn't figure out why they were all looking at me like that.

Tayshaun and Markus exchanged excited glances.

“Markus was just telling me how you're looking for your family here in Jamaica..”, She started. “the family that your father stayed with as a child?”

“Yes?”

“Your maiden name is McIntosh* and you have family in Mandeville?” Tayshaun asked with a smile.

“Yes”

“We have someone working here at the Grand pineapple with the same Maiden name. His name is Paul. His mother lives in Mandeville. His skin is very light in color and he looks a bit like you”

I froze. I just stared at her in shock. I've been in Jamaica for less than 2 full days and I've already located a family member?! 

*That's impossible.*

My mouth was just hanging open. “Wow! Wait.Is..he here now?”

“No, He doesn't work until tonight. Let me give him a call”, Tayshaun said happily. She was as excited about this potential connection as I was. 

I watched her as she made the call on her cellphone, I was unconsciously holding my breath.

“Hi Paul, this is Tayshaun. I think I found a member of your family visiting here from the states. Her maiden name is McIntosh. Yes.. she said she has family in Mandeville.”, She continued.

“Ask him if his great grandfather is Thomas McIntosh?”, I interrupted. McIntosh is a common last name. I figured it would be best to cut to the chase. 

Tayshaun asked him over the phone and then her eyes lit up. She nodded. “YES, that's his great grandfather!” she paused, listened some more and then cupped her hand over the phone “He said His Grandfather is Charles McIntosh”

“Oh my god! That's my _Grandfather's brother_...” I said. I thought back to the *Ancestory.com* ship records listing Charles McIntosh as a traveling from England to Jamaica in the 1950's . This was surreal!

I felt like I couldn't breathe. Markus laughed and hugged me. Jamar began to hit my shoulder excitedly. 

“Holy crap!” Jamar said “You just found your family, Daisy, right here at the Grand Pineapple!”

When Tayshaun hung up, she was all smiles..she reached out and touched my hand. “Well, Looks like we just found your cousin”, She said “He's coming into work tonight. You'll see him at dinner”

This was too crazy. It didn't feel real. Do you ever have those moments, where you swear you're dreaming? Like you step out of your body and you think you're watching yourself in a movie? It's hard to describe this feeling in words.  What are the ODDS of this? A member of my family working at the same hotel that I'm staying at? Honestly? 

I felt like I was in weird daze, the three of them were staring at me... waiting for me to say something. 

And all I could think of was my little brother. I could see his face so clearly in mind and he was smiling. I knew he'd be so proud that I had traveled to Jamaica (twice now!) in his memory and that I was re-connecting with family that my father lost touch with back in 1974. I only wish that he could be be here with me to see this, although in my heart I know he is...

“Thank you Tayshaun”, I said.

Markus, Jamar and Tayshaun all continued talking excitedly, and I was quiet. I was running my fingers over my necklace.. and I stared off toward the beach. 

I had found my family
I needed some time to digest this..I had all these questions running through my mind, but I couldn't verbalize it. 

I was wondering what Paul would look like.. what he would be like...and what I would say to him. This long lost relative that I didn't even know existed until a few months ago! 



(A picture of Markus, Tayshaun and Jamar – right after the phone call)

That's when Markus looked at his watch “It's 1:30 – If we're going to see *Mayfield Falls* today, we need to find Chicken NOW..hopefully He's available to drive us”

*To be continued.........*

(Disclaimer* - No, my maiden name is not McIntosh. I have changed the names of my family members in respect for their privacy.)

----------


## Seveen

okay i'm sobbing - not crying - sobbing 

what a story!

----------


## Maryann

WOW!  How exciting!!!  Maybe that it why you were drawn to Grand Pineapple... serendipity.  I'm adopted so understand how amazing it is to find a piece of the puzzle.

----------


## irieworld

Wow! I can't get over how the universe works. You go to JA following your brother's dream, and of everywhere, you end up at Grand Pineapple where a long lost relative is working. Amazing and heart lifting. You know your brother is guiding you.

----------


## irieworld

yeah and I cried too, Seveen! I cry every time Clarity writes about her brother.

----------


## sandy-girl

I'm crying too.. You stayed at Grand Pineapple last time and went back, right? Wow! I'm at a loss for words.. This is wonderful.

----------


## Sweetness

again - I nominate Clarity/Markus trip reports as the best in 2011, and 2012 and maybe EVER.
Thank you for sharing these special moments with us.   more love

----------


## tranquilitygurl

> again - I nominate Clarity/Markus trip reports as the best in 2011, and 2012 and maybe EVER.
> Thank you for sharing these special moments with us.   more love


I second the nomination.

Keep smiling!

----------


## Marie

Wow Clarity you have me crying at work soooooo happy for you.  Sorry about your brothers passing he is the one guiding you.

----------


## marley9808

> yeah and I cried too, Seveen! I cry every time Clarity writes about her brother.


Me too!


Clarity! This is amazing....I have been waiting for this part of your report but never thought it would be this good! I am speechless, there really is no way to deny that something or *someone* is guiding you on your journey. This is amazing! I am so unbelievably happy for you.

Also, I wanted to add, that I too am afraid of spiders, but more of the deadly, frozen panic attack kind of fear. I could never take a picture of one or inquire in any way. I am so terrified that I don't even use the word....in my household we refer to them as S-words. So I feel you on that one. I can't help you determine the species because I immediately jumped and scrolled right past your picture  :Smile:

----------


## ralonzo29

OKay I'm at work and my wife told me about the addition to the trip report. After the Phone call part  I'm tearing up and I got all warm and goose bumpy. Now my co workers will think I'm crazy but thats not far form the truth so...



_In the end it is only the one life, at the one moment that will matter._

----------


## Orchid

This is the second (or third) time you have made me cry at work!!!  This is amazing stuff...can't wait for the next part.

----------


## irie luv

Ok...so I see the trend of folks crying at work over this report...so I had to follow suit. Yes, actual tears in my eyes while I am helping people with their car insurance claims! This is nothing but the Lord, people are put in certain places at certain times just for this type of result. People you come into contact w/ are for a reason, a season, or a lifetime. Whatever it may be, everything happens for a reason. Most of the times we experience these types of things in our lives but cant really verbalize it or explain it to others,it's just an experience we have. But for Clarity to be able to share this with us is priceless. By FAR the best trip report EVER! This type of stuff just fills my heart with joy and happiness! I am just so happy that this happened to you Clarity. The universe gives to you what you put out and Clarity and Hubbyman, you guys seem to be great people and it's evident that you were both were blessed to have found each other in this world, and to have a partner to go on your lifes journey with. Much continued blessing to you both. Keep doing what you are doing in this life. You guys have great energy. Thanks for sharing with us!! Ok my eyes are now dry, now I am just stuck w/ this happy grin, thanks again!!

----------


## marley9808

Oh man.....this is like when your favorite tv show ends the season on a serious cliff hanger and you think to yourself, there is no way I can go all summer without knowing what happens next!

I read and then re-read your last post, and each time it made me (as Raul put it) all tingly inside!
I can't wait for the next post....I am trying to wait patiently, but I am failing. I have been refreshing the page each time secretly wishing and hoping to see the next update. I want to know! I want to read! Did you meet Paul? How did it go?
Oh my gosh, the excitement and anticipation is killing me!!!!!!!

LOL

----------


## Patty Sather

This is the most amazing story! And "paul" is handsome and has the same kind character as you, for real , when you first told me of this story it haunted me the rest of the trip about how the universe worked and there are " god whispers everywhere in our lives" we just need to be tuned into them to recognize the blessings we are given when they happen, I totaly believe this was a blessed spirit giding you thru this that will forever change the way you look at everything, god bless you Daisy for sharing..I still have goose bumps.. :Smile:

----------


## Clarity

Thanks everyone for your kind and caring feedback. I really do believe that my brother is still still here with me guiding the way. The experiences I've had in Jamaica, particularly on this last stretch really cemented that feeling in my heart.  Every trip I've taken to Jamaica has been in celebration of his life and his memory.

Finding my family on this trip was extremely life changing for me. I didn't know much about my father's side of the family. I'm estranged from my grandfather, My grandmother passed away before I was born and my father's brother died three years ago. 

I don't want to get sappy but It really means a lot to read such caring comments and having others to share this experience with. Many of you came along for our first trip, so you know my background and how huge this is for me. Thank you for being there.

Marley - Lol! I'm sorry for leaving off in a cliff hanger. I haven't had much time to update this weekend. Markus and Jamar are going to write about Mayfield falls tonight though. So Stay tuned

and yes, I did get to actually meet my cousin that night when we returned  :Smile:

----------


## northcoast

This is really the BEST trip report I've ever read....both you & Marcus seem to know how to make us really "know" you, inside & out.  It is also such a pleasure to have Jamar join in the report this time to give us yet another perspective.

You are a real LADY & behave accordingly....my respect.  I am so happy for you that you located your long lost family....felt the goosebumps on that one too....Thanks so much to you all for providing such touching moments from your heart.

----------


## jamariquoi

Okay guys, new update coming.

----------


## jamariquoi

So... We Transitioned from a hardcore partying night to a nice little quiet day excursion… we went to Mayfield falls. 

Chicken ,our driver, took us there. What I thought would be a 45 minute drive or so turned into almost 2 hours. This was due to the bad road infrastructure. 

What I noticed (and even from talking with Chicken about this) is that the roads where the big resorts are and the tourists gather are of decent quality. Everywhere else appeared to be covered with pot holes every other few yards or so! This is where the people are. Which is sad and we all know why that is..

 Well, so we made it to Mayfield Falls and let me just tell you how beautiful it was! It was so amazing… you can drink the water and just the surrounding greenery was just to die for!



I must say that the drive there was well worth it. I’m very bad at remembering names ( I’m sure Markus will mention in his trip report) but our instructor was very friendly and informative. We also
got a chance to meet his family afterwards… He has 2 daughters and 1 son. I quickly gravitated to 
his youngest daughter who wanted to dance with me. It was someone’s birthday and they were starting
to celebrate with good music.

 I would highlight the experience in Mayfield Falls as the best moment of my trip to Jamaica! 



I know that I didn’t go into too many details with Mayfield, but that’s the beauty of it...

This is a memory that will stick with me forever, a memory that I couldn’t do justice by attempting writing it down on a piece of paper... if that makes sense! 

Markus is up next :Smile:

----------


## Hubby-man

Oh, Wow. Now that Daisy got you all crying I am not so sure how to follow up. So this will be the boring interlude, for everyone to calm their feelings. 

It is really quite amazing how your comments become part of this report and make it into much more than it would be without that. Thank you all for extremely insightful comments and contributions. It seems as if we are all together on a mystical trip, full of serendipity,  karmic events and most importantly awareness that goes beyond the surface. 

You show such incredible kindness when you all re-live this journey with us. I can imagine those offices in my minds eye, where you read with open hearts and some of you even cry. Reading your responses I can feel your presence and the magic net that connects us becomes  visible and incredibly real. 

So, thank you, Rob, for providing this forum! It's NOT just another website.


*Mayfield Falls*

With all the new developments, time had marched cruelly onward and it was getting to the point where, we had to go now or never. Jamar had spotted Chicken on the beach earlier. If anyone was going to get us there with such short notice, it was him (That is probably not true, but it sounds great!).

So we split up. Me and Jamar were to negotiate the fee, while Daisy threw the most necessary items into a bag. 

***

Chicken was lounging on a picnic table on the beach smoking with his buddies, when two crazy eyed tourists ran up to him through the beach sand, coming to a stop  three feet in front of him, panting and doubled over. 

“Mayfield Falls”, they panted in unison. “Mayfield...” , -panting- “...fa...”  -panting-  “Mayfield Falls, can you take us?”

Chicken stared with glazed over eyes. He seemed to be on his day off, but slowly came to and realized there was business being offered.

Chicken: ”Ah, ...Ya mon! You wanna go to Mayfield Falls?”

The crazed tourists:” Yes, Yes!!! Can you take us?”

Chicken: “At this hour, Mon? They will be closed when we get there. Last tour is at 4 PM. If no one is there they will close early.”

The tourists doubled over again, panting and coursing. They started discussing their options while down in a huddle. 

In the meantime Chicken had pulled out his phone and was talking to someone in thick patois. “Ya Mon, OK Mon.”

When he hung up, he grinned: “OK Mon!”

The tourists: “OK, thanks, Chicken, we'll see you tomorrow then....”

Chicken: “No Mon, I just talked to my  buddy. He will be there. He will be your guide. Yes, We can go!”

The Tourists: “We'll meet you at the lobby in 15”.

***

Daisy was waiting for us with our bags packed and we were on the road in under ten minutes. Jamar called shot gun as always, while we arranged our ridiculously large collection of half broken snap-shot cameras in the backseat, ready to document every angle of the adventure.



Chicken was talkative, which we all enjoyed. He immediately picked up the patois lesson where we left off. The word he wanted us to learn most urgently was “bad”. 

Chicken: “Ya Mon, when something is really good, you say 'that's baaad, mon!'. See bad means good! So when someone says: You look baaad, Mon! He means you look very coooool.”, and he chuckled his low rolling laugh. “Ya mon, your patois is gonna be baaad!”

We took the left turn at the Downtown Negril round-about, towards Savannah la Mar, charting undiscovered territory. 





Chicken was getting more excited with every mile, because this was home-territory to him. He pointed out all the names of the villages and towns to the side: Cheffield, New Hope, Little London and Big Bridge are a few I remember. He proudly pointed out that Savannah la Mar was the capitol of Westmoreland while he drove more than once on the wrong side of the road to avoid the omnipresent sugar cane vending-carts, that lined the sidewalks of the city. 

His excitement reached a peak when we turned the corner into a small side road in Amityville (which is not even on google maps). 

“This is my hometown, Mon!” he said after stopping at a little bar, where several elderly men were enjoying a midday drink. The shack was barely big enough for all of us to cram in. The walls were lined with posters with girls in skimpy soccer uniforms and a heated discussion about some sports subject, probably cricket, was underway.  Daisy, Jamar and I ordered  a round, while Chicken was caught up with the girl behind the bar. 

Right after Amityville the road was slimming to a dirt path and sugar cane brushed up against the doors on both sides. Chicken car was creaking and sighing like an old ship in a storm. I suspect the boot on his suspension had a leak and the whole wheel mount was screaming for lubrication with each pothole. (“Car Talk”, lol). Progress was slow, as Chicken did not want to hear a thing about what was wrong with his car, instead he leaned back, stuck the elbow out of the window lit a cigarette and patiently moved the vehicle at a speed of approximately 3 miles per hour through the punishing obstacle course. 

The road opened up again at the next crossing, where a semi-paved road snaked up a steep forested hill. As the sugar cane, that had curved over the roof, gave way, and the view expanded around the car, I swallowed in awe.

----------


## Hubby-man

For the next hour we would follow a winding serpentine ever higher up into the most breath taking landscape I have ever beheld.  Every time the thick brush of flowers, banana trees and vines allowed it, we gazed through our cameras into the lushest valleys. This was Forest, Jungle, untamed nature. A paradise with delicious fruit or bunches of beautiful flowers weighing down almost every branch. Oh how I had dreamed of being here! Every night with a flash light under the blanket and a copy of _Treasure Island, Magellan’s Journey_ or _Humboldt's Travels_ I imagined myself cutting through the thicket with a rusty machete, discovering a new species with every step. Now decades later, when I had stopped believing I would ever make it, I was really here, looking at real Cocoa Bean Pods out of the window of a creaking sedan. 

Left and right of the road intimate scenes of peoples lives rolled by. Children playing on one side of a Bamboo-pole while their father is hacking away at the other side of the pole, to shape it into construction material. Other kids were chasing the family dog or taunting the goat while their mother had a watchful eye from the stoop often holding another baby on her arm. Family life was everywhere. No view blocking fences or concern, that a stranger might see too much. Instead people where waving and shouting excited greetings as we drove by. Children would follow us a bit down the road, while we were making funny faces out of the back window, cracking them up. 



Incredible hardship was visible as well. Especially the elderly seemed to carry incredible burdens, their faces filled with sun-cut lines, their hands gnarly and curled up with arthritis. Yet, when we drove by, there they were, bent over their afternoon labor, building and carpeting, cutting away brush and gathering food. Others stood in front of their houses gazing emptily down the street with a half empty bottle of JB over proof in their hand, resignation written all over them.

Finally Chickens car slowed down and stopped on the top of a mountain ridge with steep valleys on each side. We climbed out of the car with the eagerness of a submarines passenger. I took in a deep breath and then the view. 

Airline Commercials, National Geographic and The Bachelor, that's where I had seen such a view before. Florida has nothing like it and neither did the parts of Mexico I had visited. For the first time, I had finally made it. The view was absolutely breath taking.





A few colorful shacks lined the short little road along the crest of the mountain. A young and fit looking Rasta was waiting for us under the sign that said Mayfield Falls. 

Chicken: “That's my brethren, Sheldon. Go he is waiting for you!”

I was still busy taking pictures while Daisy, Jamar and Sheldon disappeared down an incredibly steep set of a thousand stairs, and vanished under a cover of Banana leaves and Orange groves.

----------


## Hubby-man

On the bottom of the stairs Sheldon waited to guide us over a hanging bridge, that offered a first view of the incredibly clear water we were about to enter. 



On the other side of the bridge we were led down a footpath to a wide open campsite, while Sheldon gave us a crash course in Jungle agriculture. We examined Coffee and Cocoa Bean, Grapefruit, Ackee, Oranges and Turmeric Root. We picked, tasted, opened and smelled. 

Trailing behind with my camera I found Daisy sitting on the side of the path, her eyes acid-trip-wide  as she touched the leaves of Mimosa pudica and watched them magically fold up like an enchanted book.

Daisy: “Oh man, I could sit here for hours and just watch this! This is amazing! Why didn't anyone tell me this existed?” 

We had to run to catch up with Jamar and Sheldon. They were waiting under a huge round thatched roof in the center of the camp site. We changed in to our bathing suites and put on our water shoes. 

WATER SHOES! - Daisy didn't bring any and she didn't want to rent them. 

Here is her advice:

----------


## Clarity

Don't do what I did...

*RENT THE WATER SHOES*

Trust me.

----------


## Hubby-man

...With that I have to leave you
We haven't gotten to the falls yet, but now it's late and I have to get up real early (bad combo).
 More coming soon!

----------


## irie always

I can't imagine doing Mayfield without water shoes - Oh my Lord! lots of slippery and sharp rocks to manage.  Another cliff hanger ............loving your trip report and pictures - just like being there.

----------


## marley9808

LOL about the water shoes!
Jamaica is the reason I own water shoes....I never go to the island without them!

I am just loving this guys! Jamar, I loved your "non-description" description of your trip to Mayfield....I thought it was perfect.

I just read this update like I would imagine someone who was stranded on an island would eat their first meal after being rescued.....
I logged in, saw there was an update, got so excited, read through it in a flash and now I am sad that I read it too fast because it is done (for now)....oh well, I guess I will just read it again and wait for the next update.....I swear this trip report is better than any of the books I have read lately or are reading now...thanks again as always for satisfying our needs of trip report updates LOL

I have to say though......BEST quote of the report so far:
From Markus: "Airline Commercials, National Geographic and The Bachelor, that's where I had seen such a view before."

Hahahaha, that one killed me...so funny...and so true!

----------


## Manda81

Okay did you ever mention that the maiden name was McIntosh??? .. I am buzzing all over lol My friend that lives here is Jamaican he is a McIntosh he has family in Mandeville and Kingston and Lucea and just spent 3 weeks down there with everyone his name is Marvin.  He also told me he has a cousin that works in a hotel in Negril.  AHHHH Could you imagine if a long lost relative was one of my best friends?? As soon as I can get a hold of him I will be asking about Thomas and Charles McIntosh and see if that rings a bell.  I understand there could be no relation but how exciting!!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

We were joking about water shoes yesterday as we were nearing the end of packing.
Your tip has saved us some where and tear.

Beyond that the writing flows as always.
Another A+ (speaking pedagocically).


And thank you.

PS Every time Markus refers to Clarity as Daisy, I think of "The Great Gatsby".

----------


## bbcamp2

Manda, did you miss this in post 163?

(Disclaimer* - No, my maiden name is not McIntosh. I have changed the names of my family members in respect for their privacy.)

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

@Manda
Didn't Clarity say that Macintosh was a pseudonym?

----------


## Patty Sather

> Every time Markus refers to Clarity as Daisy, I think of "The Great Gatsby".


I totaly agree  :Big Grin:  

The best water shoes I ever had were purchased from Lands end! Perfect !

----------


## Manda81

I must have missed that part hahaha MY BAD Nevermind then ..

----------


## ralonzo29

For Hubby and Jamar's sake I got goose bumps on this too (just no crying)  :Smile: 
 We've been to all 3 major falls and a hidden one and I love Mayfield Falls (the scenery that is) but I have to say the terrain makes you work for the chance to see its beauty. We went after it had rained a lot so a lot of mud (slippery) and very hard to get a foot hold (very difficult climbing). The next day we both felt like we had done a work out video after not having worked out in a while. Though it isnt the favorite of the 3 main ones I loved learning about nature and I too could have spent all day playing with that flower. There is another one they have (I saw it in the Blue Mountains when I did a downhill bike tour) that if you touch the seed pods even a little it will explode all the seeds every where. Did he (you guide) show you the plant they use as soap. You rub in between your hands in the water and it suds up. I was in awe of how they truly find almost everything if not everything they need right there in the forest. I'm not sure I'd do Mayfields again but it was a journey I'm glad I did at least once. It funny everytime you mention chicken and his laugh I can hear it my head.

@Jamar when we were there last year we talked to chicken about how the Chinese were coming in fix the train system which was and I assume will be primarily used for locals ability to get around. Maybe that will alleviate some stress on the existing badly developed roads and maybe they'll put more money into working on those roads also. You never know.

----------


## Luvsdaislands

OMG...MAYFIELD MUST be done with good sturdy watershoes and if it has rained the watershoes need spikes on the bottom like cleats!!!  I do went to Mayfield Falls after a rain and wore flip flops and was slipping and sliding all over the place from the mud, my feet was sinking into the mud YUCK!!


Luvs

----------


## kim&betty

Loving your report, re: the spider you saw wasn't a spider after all, it was an assassin bug.Attachment 8141

----------


## Delta

Wait that's it????  I need to know how things went with your family; I need to know how the rest of the falls were; I just need to know!!!

----------


## Angel

Well hope that this continues, hope all is well.

----------


## Clarity

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!!  :Smile: 

*Delta, Angel*  No of course, thats not it. Were going to finish this trip report, even if it takes 5 years. It *WILL* be finished.  :Wink:  

Im sorry about the delay!

Markus has been busy with a major assignment for work that has consumed all of his time last week. When he gets a job like that, it takes over his life for that time period and he works crazy hours to finish by deadline.  He just wrapped up the project last night. (woo hoo!) so hell be posting a new update tonight.  The ball is finally rolling again. 

*Irie always, Marley, luvsdaislands*  -I know! Youre not kidding, guys - Next time Im packing watershoes. My feet were enveloped in thick mud, bruised by the sharp rocks, scratched up by twigs, bitten to all hell by antslol

*PattySather*  Ill check out Lands End for a good pair of watershoes for my next reach.

*Ralonzo*  You and Markus are going to get along so well! Like two peas in a pod! (We just need to score some cheap airfare for April.) And yeah it did feel like we had spent 5 hours doing jumping jacks with Jane Fonda after Mayfield falls! My body ached all over. lol

*Rum-polephoreskin*  We appreciate the A+ :Big Grin:  - same grade goes to you! Im already totally absorbed in your trip report!  your writing is excellent. I cant wait until you get back from your trip already and post more! 

*Manda*  Yeah, I picked McIntosh because its a common Scottish last name similar to my own and Im also a big fan of Peter Tosh. It would have been cool to be related to your friend though!

*Kim & Betty* - *shivers* The fact that its a creature called The Assassin Bug makes it all the more creepy! Markus was excited to put a name to it and says thanks!

_Alright Markus is up next._

----------


## rastagal

How do you guys do it? I was forgetting what happened, which day after I was back a week! Do you take notes or just have a REALLY good memory? LOL!

----------


## Hubby-man

Okay, I'm back

*Mayfield Falls Continued...*



So when we left off, Daisy had decided* NOT* to rent water shoes.

 In her defense, she did not come to this decision out of hubris, but rather for us to have more money to give to our tour guide, when we were done. Very noble. Our tour-guide disagreed with the decision and packed an extra pair of water shoes, should she request it later.  Daisy never did. ( that's my girl!).

The sun was getting lower and the insects began buzzing in little dancing clouds above the shrubbery. As we stripped to trunks and bikinis, we began to feel little bites, real and imagined. It was high time to get into the water.



Sheldon packed our cameras into a little cooler and guided us down a slippery wood-and-mud ladder to the edge of the river, where the mud gave way to boulders of every size. The water was roaring merely feet away from us now. Conversation was impossible and even shouting helped little. 



Sheldon screamed: Canon ball! Canon ball! You can jump! Jump!

Daisy wiped the water-spray out of her face and looked undecided: Just jump?

Jamar took one deep breath and courageously leaped into the wet. Daisy and I followed. 


(still frame from the video footage)

----------


## Hubby-man

Once my face broke below the surface my cheeks were tickled by a million frantic bubbles all racing upwards along the surface of my skin. Every inch of my body suddenly felt like it had been dunked into a soda bottle. 

My feet found footing about five feet down. I erected myself and rose out of the ragging water. 

I hadn't paid much attention before, struggling with our cameras, focusing on little plant pods and details. When I finally opened my eyes to take it all in, it was overwhelming.




A turquoise stream meandered downriver from my torso. Its color was so pure and strong, it looked painted. Picturesque boulders covered the river bed , while a lush ribbon of flowers, vines, moss and fern completed the colorful composition with an accent along the winding banks. 



The trees here and there rose sturdily from the ground, their weight supported by enormous buttress roots that circled the trunk like the radiating fan-blades on a jet-engine. Looking up their height was intimidating. Vines came down some 60 feet or more. When followed by eyes, they disappeared into a tangle of other vines near the crown. I could only ponder, what wonders might be waiting there to be discovered - in that strange, lofty world, the kingdom of epiphytes and clinging roots.

Daisy ripped me out of my thoughts: “You should put on your snorkel, see what's in here”.

That's right. There were discoveries waiting right here. I put the mask on and squeezed for some suction. 

First, all I could see were bubbles. The force of the water, racing downriver, grabbed and shoved the air two feet down, below the surface. I struggled against buoyancy and downstream to get a view below the frothy layer. My snorkel was being pounded and wildly shaken by enormous commotion and thus utterly useless. I finally grabbed a hold on a boulder and pulled myself down. 

Again, the view that opened underwater was absolutely breathtaking. 

I have seen clean water. All of us living in the Western World have, be it filling a pot from the faucet or diving into a swimming-pool. Yet, this was something different. Maybe, because THIS was a river and it WASN'T SUPPOSED TO be that clean. Maybe, because the light shining through it, was somehow more brilliant, I don't know, but what I can say, to me it was like showing someone, who has seen nothing but VHS-tapes, a blue-ray movie on an HD-Screen. STUNNING!

I felt like I was treading on hallowed ground. Suddenly I was aware of all the crap on my body, the sun-tan lotion, the lotion-lotion, the leave-in conditioner, the traces of detergent in my trunks. This water was so clear, I felt like my body in and of itself was pollution, a slight moment of western self-disgust.

There were only two colors down there. The turquoise color of the water intensifying with depth, and the even brownish-gray of the rocks. Every living thing, conformed to that color scheme. The rocks had probably taken the color from the algae growing on them and the fish, snails and river-lobster conformed for the purpose of camouflage. 

I rose up with a gasp for air: “Honey you got to see this!”

I tore the mask off my face and offered it.

Meanwhile Daisy and Jamar had been enjoying the force of the river in other ways. Between the biggest of the smooth, round boulders were gaps that smaller boulders were stuck in. The whole configuration created an underwater seat right where the water rushed down the successive steps that made these "the falls" rather than a river. 


(still frame from the video footage)

Sheldon gestured me to go there and screamed: “Like a Jacuzzi Man, just like a natural Jacuzzi, Ya Mon!”

Daisy made room, taking the snorkel, as we traded places. 

Sheldon: “Push Man, against the rocks, Man, with your feet.”

I fumbled and struggled against the current until my feet finally found what he was talking about. As if created by an ingenious interior designer, nature had placed a little foot board right here, which made it possible to push ones body back against the rushing water and take a seat in the gap.

Once planted there the water pounded against my shoulders violently. I shifted left and right and received a thorough Swedish message at no extra cost.

----------


## Hubby-man

“We got to go Man!” Sheldon screamed, “Lots more to see!”



He helped us out of the little pool, we had become so enamored with, and pulled us, one by one, onto the next higher level of the stream. 


From there we wandered in shallow water over smooth and slippery rocks further up the river. I expected monkeys and pirates to fall from the trees any minute now, but no such event occurred. 



When I took closer look at the boulders we were climbing over, I was once again astonished by a little detail: On the top edge of every rock, on the side facing downriver, a little lip had formed, grown out of minerals deposited there. That lip consistently took the shape a wave. Like a fossil of sorts, the river had made a mark into every rock. As a little indication of its existence for future generations, the river had crafted, no... , was crafting, a miniature image of itself into the landscape it flowed through, over and over again. Natures self-portraits.

----------


## Hubby-man

We came to another set of pools, each frothing and bubbling. Sheldon was excited. 

“This is a special pool. You can dive through a hole in da rocks from one pool to di other side .”

He showed us the spot and gave precise instructions of how to accomplish the deed.

I went first. So much fun, I did it twice. With the clarity of the water and the current pushing you forward, one could express dive through a hollow under the rocks, from light to dark and back to light.  Exciting for the imagined danger of getting stuck, and rewarding for the otherworldly experience. Daisy and Jamar loved it just as much as I. 



The next set of pools had a high-diving board mounted on a tree.







The final Grand Finale was, what locals called The Washing Machine. Here the water was falling from a bit higher up and in a broader pattern. The gushing forces encircled a pool. 

Me and Daisy arrived a little later than Jamar to the spot as our progress was dramatically slower with one of us having no water shoes. Our first question was: “Where is Jamar?”

----------


## Hubby-man

Sheldon pointed into the washing machine. But there was no trace of him. As Sheldon kept pointing we move deeper into the pool. The walls of water around us came down with formidable strength and it took some courage to pass beneath them.

When I finally did, I discovered our lost companion sitting under the overhanging rocks, in a dry spot. 
His figure was erect and proud, while his chin was resting on his fist, not unlike Rodin's thinker. He looked deep in thought. It was like he had melted into this otherworldly landscape and became one with it. Jamar seemed like a warrior who had found his power place. He was absorbing all he could. 

My arrival stirred him up. He lost his train of thought and dove back out of the cave below the raging water, that had hid him from the rest of the world. Again I felt like a pollutant. It was right after that, that the “praying mantis” picture was taken of him. I think he found something significant there, though he never talked about it.



Daisy and me dove in and out of the froth a few more times, kissing and hugging like this was our honey moon. 



But this was the last stage of our adventure and we had to make our way home. Jamar and Sheldon had already started up the steep path back to the campgrounds, and eventually we had to follow.


I think Daisy will agree, that its really the trek home that you need the water shoes for most. I think her feet were getting torn up by prickly seed-pods, sharp sticks and stones. Also touching the hand-rail had serious consequences, as it was covered by armies of vicious little ants, that had claimed this rail as a super high-way.

If you make it to Mayfield Falls, and you feel yourself itching and scratching, these little ants are more likely to be the cause than mosquitoes or gnats. Just stay away from tree trunks, handrails.... or anything really.

The entire time we had enjoyed ourselves so much, also because Sheldon had completely taken over the task of taking pictures. And he had done an expert job, keeping memory card, battery-power, directed and natural snapshots, movies and still shots at a perfect balance. Something I can't even do myself, and he did it with three cameras.

When we got back to the campground, the sun was fading at a hurry. The hundreds of stairs back up to the road seemed insurmountable after the exertions in the water, but we made it.

Me and Daisy last.

Back up on top we were greeted by a Birthday Street Party in full progress. Sheldon and his wife and kids were dancing in the street with Jamar. Other folks and just as many dogs as people were moving about excitedly.

The big smiles from the kids were intoxicating and we hung about for a while. Sheldon’s girls absolutely loved Jamar and dragged him this way and that. What a good time!



It was so sad to say good bye. We gave Sheldon every dime we had and he was extremely thankful. It seems, especially during off-season, going out for a day excursion can really make a difference in someones family finance. And damn that makes us always happier than the money itself ever could have. And what an experience we had. 

*As far as day trips go I think that was the greatest experience of my life.* 



And with that I leave you. I think Daisy has the continuation of her family discovery almost ready to go. So stay tuned for that.

----------


## Orchid

Thanks...again!  My day always starts out nice if I get a chance to enjoy your report first.  I forgot to close my office door today, and a co-worker walked in while i was checking out that bug, so must remember to close the door!  I am leaving for JA in a couple of weeks, and its all I have been talking about....so he see the photo and asks......"is that a Jamaican bug?"

I loved Mayfield when I went, thanks for the pics.

----------


## irie always

It is a profound experience and one to be treasured always. You have described it so perfectly.

----------


## Maryann

Excellent!  Will put Mayfield Falls at the top of my "to do" list.  The photo with the kids and their dad is precious.  The little girl in the green dress looks like quite a character.

----------


## brasi

Awesome. Really cool report. All those times I've been asked to go to Mayfield Falls and turned it down now seem like a series of big mistakes! Love the report!

----------


## gerryg123

great stuff! I love the falls, too.

----------


## ralonzo29

When you are under the washing machine the water is like a raging silence. The white noise, it seems to produce a blanket of quite to everything.

----------


## Delta

I haven't had the chance to go to Mayfield as of yet, I've been to Dunns.  I would love to go my next trip but don't want to bring the baby!  Especially since I can't swim a lick.  I will put it on the "Future To-Do" list.

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Water is shallow in Mayfield, mostly walking in the river.  There are always areas to avoid swimming, you'll enjoy.  Dunn's = Major Tourist trap, Mayfield is very rustic, natural and beautiful.

----------


## Homebrewer

Thanks for the trip report on Mayfield Falls! Our 9th trip in a few weeks and we've never done that side trip yet and had already planned on fixing that - we're now booked with Kingsley for Feb. 9th

----------


## irie luv

What a great day to start the morning,with a refreshing trip report. :Cool:  You guys looked like you were really enjoying the falls.  I have read on here a few other times that Mayfeild Falls is  must, I have put it on my to do list for my upcoming trip. We are doing Mayfeild Falls, horseback riding and the Pelican Bar as our "official "excursions. I loved the detailed descriptions of the feelings the falls made you all have. In particular Markus, I totally understood what you meant when you said you felt like a pollutant in the water. I felt the same way in Jamaica at certain times. From the chemicals in my hair to the ones I put in my body I just did not want it on me or in me any more. For example, on my last reach to JA back in August
I just did not want any more perm or chemicals in may hair so I 've went back to being natural, no chemicals any only natural products on my hair. I remember how bad I felt when I lit up a cigarette in the beach. I was like "this is not right, I should only smoke the ganja" so I have slowly reduced my cig intake but I still hate the habit and trying to quit. I am just more into the natural beauty of things more than before since I started going to Jamaica. I think I have always been a little hippie as my mom would describe me but JA really brought it out in me even more. So right now my hair looks like a combination of Chaka Khan,Kelis(when she first came out) and Diana Ross all wrapped up in one and I love every strand of it! Daisy you look so happy and content in the photos! Nice!!

----------


## Clarity

I was *exhausted* after Mayfield falls...

My feet were bruised from stubbornly climbing barefoot over all of those jagged rocks, My whole body was aching from head to toe. For anyone planning a trip to Mayfield falls, I have to tell you that the trek through the jungle and up a waterfall is no small feat, so be prepared to be tired afterwards. 

Markus neglected to mention that he carried me most of the way back from the falls to the main grounds. I was done for and could no longer walk. He lifted me up and I clung to him tightly, grateful to take the weight off my battered feet.  My hero  :Smile: 

**Next time I'm renting the water shoes**

Despite that, Our trip to Mayfield falls was truly one of the most amazing and invigorating experiences in my life!! I can't adequately describe it in words and I think Markus did it better than any of us could. 

I passed out during the car ride back to Negril. Markus shook me awake when we arrived back at the Grand Pineapple

My first instinct was to climb directly into bed and continue sleeping…

I was starving though and my hunger won out.

I was a bit delirious when I stumbled into the dinner area with Markus and Jamar. I sat down, ordered and listened with bleary eyes to Markus and Jamar contemplating their plans for the night. 

"Okay, What do *you* want to do tonight, Daisy?", Jamar asked

"Sleep", I mumbled and then I let my head drop down onto the table. "Boss Lady" was out for the count. The boys were going to have to figure out what they were going to do next on their own.

**

That's when I heard a voice behind me. "_How are you enjoying your stay at the Grand Pineapple?"_

I snapped my head up embarrassed and smiled "It's Great! We're having a wonderful time!", I turned around in my chair to see who was speaking to me. 

It was a young man, handsome and in his mid-twenties. He had hazel eyes,Short dark brown hair and a warm smile.  The first thing I thought was how much he reminded me of my brother... especially his eyes. I wasn't really thinking clearly though, so I didn't make the connection right away. He was wearing a hotel uniform. 

The label on his uniform said *"PAUL"*

Markus put two and two together faster than I did. I was just staring at him with a dazed expression.

"You're Paul!", He said "Daisy's relative!"

"Yes, Hello!", Paul said shaking his hand. Then he turned to me..

"Wow!.. hey, hi!", I said extending my hand. ("_wow.. hey, hi??"_ - seriously? Did I really say that? ugh.)

We shook hands, He was smiling and looking closely at my face. I was staring at his. He had such a kind sympathetic face. I noticed all these similarities…I just couldn't stop looking at his eyes, same color as my fathers eyes, same shaped eyes as my brother… smile was like my brother.... His face was a little fuller but we could pass as brother and sister. I didn't expect him to really look like me. Not _really_. I know he's my cousin (well technically first cousin once removed) but cousins don't always resemble each other. My cousins on my mother's side don't look like me at all. 

This was the very first cousin I have ever met from my father's side of the family! So as you can imagine, this was really huge for me. All these thoughts were rushing through my head and I realized it would be so weird to verbalize them, so I was quiet.

"Daisy, right?", He said. He had a full Jamaican accent which for a second threw me off. I don't know why I suddenly expected him to sound like an American.

"Yes, that's me. I'm Daisy" I said

"When Tayshaun told me I was looking at every person that came in tonight... and when I saw you, I knew right away", He said. 

Now you would think in a situation where you meet your long lost cousin for the first time, that you would have all these brilliant things to say and it would be like time never passed or something. Tears and hugging... Oprah Winfrey standing on the side clapping..etc. 

But suddenly I was feeling incredibly shy and overwhelmed by the circumstance. I had all these things I wanted to say but they were stuck on this roof of my mouth. As a result, I looked like a deer caught in headlights. I was so happy and so sad at the same time. Happy that I had found my cousin, sad that all these years had passed without us even knowing each other… growing up in two different countries... Now we're across from each other as complete strangers with so much to catch up on.. but where do you even START?

"It's great to meet you!" I managed to stutter out. "I can't believe that you're here working at THIS hotel. I mean, There are so many hotels in Jamaica..."

"I know! It's great to meet you too", He said "I called my mother right away and she wants to-"

That's when he was interrupted by someone calling out to him from across the room "Paul!" The staff member was gesturing as though it was important.

"One minute!" He raised a finger and then looked back at me. "I'm sorry I have to go right now because it's very busy tonight. How long are you staying in Negril?", He asked. 

"We’ll be in Jamaica for 3 more days. Tonight is our last night at the Grand Pineapple and then we're moving over to other hotels on the cliffs" I explained.

"Okay good, I'll be here early tomorrow morning, so we can sit down and talk then"

"Okay sounds great!"

He smiled and then he was gone.

I sat there contemplating what had just occurred. Both Markus and Jamar were staring at me. 

It was kind of a surreal moment for me that is hard to put into words. I remember trying to smile but I wanted to cry. This brief meeting my cousin brought up this intense feeling of loss in my chest. His resemblance to my brother and the fact that he's clearly around the same age right now that my brother was when he passed away... hit me harder than I anticipated. I just didn't expect it to be like this... I felt a painful lump in my throat..

This isn't easy to write about... so I'll just leave it at that for now. 

I went to bed right after dinner, I lay in bed for a while before I could fall asleep because my mind was racing. It was a lot to digest. I couldn’t wait to tell my parents about this and I was looking forward to having a longer talk with my cousin.

The moments before I finally drifted off, I remember feeling a sense of peace. At that moment, I knew I was exactly where I was supposed to be. Everything in life happens for a reason, and another piece of the puzzle had just fallen into place. 

This trip was turning out to be so much more than a vacation for me.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Oh my!

----------


## Crusher

That's such a cool thing to have happen...there is something to be said about moments such as these. Congratulations on making such a wonderful connection. Can't wait to hear more!  :Smile:

----------


## Iriesistah

Oh Daisy...PLEASE, please don't leave us hanging to long....I am on pins and needles.

----------


## marley9808

Absolutely Amazing!
I have a mix of tears and smiles all at the same time.....





> "Wow!.. hey, hi!", I said extending my hand. ("_wow.. hey, hi??"_ - seriously? Did I really say that? ugh.)


This made me laugh and think of one other line that is similar

"I carried a watermelon?"

LOL

----------


## Sam I Am

marley9808... perfect comparison:  "I carried a watermelon".  I can't count the number of times I have said something stupid I wanted to take back and immediately after it crossed my lips my next thought is always "I carried a watermelon"!

----------


## Clarity

LOL marley – that had me laughing up at my work desk :Big Grin: 
It was very much like that

It’s funny how you have an idea in your head of how a first meeting is going to go and how you’re going to be. Then it happens and it’s nothing like you imagined. 

Sam I Am – exactly!

Crusher – thanks! 

Rum – Lions and tigers and bears.. .. :Smile:  I’m looking forward to your next TR update by the way. 

Iriesistah – The update I just posted today is the last one in this thread. 
I’ll be starting a separate one tomorrow for Day 4-7 to cover our stay up on the Cliffs (Seastar Inn and Catcha Falling Star) 

We’re going to finish that one a lot faster than this one.
No really, We swear!

----------


## marley9808

> marley9808... perfect comparison:  "I carried a watermelon".  I can't count the number of times I have said something stupid I wanted to take back and immediately after it crossed my lips my next thought is always "I carried a watermelon"!


Hahaha, me too, I usually say it out loud and laugh, that's how I get over whatever embarrassing thing I just said, that way I can pretend I am laughing with them. LOL

----------


## Sam I Am

Marley & Clarity - Well hopefully we can meet at the 4/21 seastar show and have our very own awkward "watermelon" moment!

----------


## Patty Sather

Daisy, I just love this story and the people behind it . Hearing about it and meeting some of the people involved when I was there was just like seeing the movie after you read the book ....Its my feel good movie of the year .... :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

> Marley & Clarity - Well hopefully we can meet at the 4/21 seastar show and have our very own awkward "watermelon" moment!


I'm in, I'll even carry a watermelon, if I can find one!

----------


## booger

> I'm in, I'll even carry a watermelon, if I can find one!




I'll help you eat it!

----------


## ralonzo29

@booger thats good cause marley wont eat she hates 'em. Clarity YAY YAY YAY. Its all I can say besides I love this trip report.

----------


## marley9808

> @booger thats good cause marley wont eat she hates 'em.


That's a true story! I can't stand watermelon, but I will carry one, and you can eat it! lol

----------


## sandy-girl

:Frown:

----------


## brasi

I really love your report and something someone just posted about you.

You are a beacon of kindness. I hope to meet you and your husband someday, you guys look like a bucket of fun...

And he must be an awesome guy if someone so sweet chose to be his wife.

Respect and thanks for the "love" it's really helped...and your report made me wanna do the Falls trip!!!!

Have a blast in April...

I'm tryin to pull it off!!  Respect!

----------


## gerryg123

Great stuff, Clarity .... You're a really good storyteller. ... I am sure you had a GOOD cry, I know I did just reading it!

----------


## pretty40

Clarity, thanks for taking us along on your adventure. Now you know our loved ones may leave this earth, but they are always with us. Everytime I land in Jamaica, I say to myself "Mom we are back.." She longed to travel but couldn't due to raising 6 kids. So she travels with me to Jamaica twice a year and she loves it!!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Um . . . *what Brasi said* X 2 (one for Mrs. Peel).

I don't know if I said this before (or not) but your reports always remind me of "The Great Gatsby" - it's probably because of your real name.

----------


## negrilaholic

Thank you so much for sharing your journey, I love your report and pics!

----------


## Sheba

> Clarity, thanks for taking us along on your adventure. Now you know our loved ones may leave this earth, but they are always with us. Everytime I land in Jamaica, I say to myself "Mom we are back.." She longed to travel but couldn't due to raising 6 kids. So she travels with me to Jamaica twice a year and she loves it!!


Who feels it knows it.

I only wish I could have shared Jamaica with my Parents.
Give thanks for the beautiful reports Clarity and Co.
One Love 
 B

----------


## Katho

If I really like a book, I can't put it down! So I have waited until now to read your trip report, moving onto the Cliffs next  :Smile: 

I'm enjoying every emotional, blissful, perfect moment! Thanks for sharing it!!

Also, Manda, I know your friend Marvin! Small world.  :Wink:

----------

